# City of the Spider Queen



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

A few rules/guidelines:
Dialogue in *bold*.
Toughts in _italics_.
Out of Character comments in the end of the post, marked with a *OOC:*
If you want to use colors, thats fine, but use colors that are readable!

When it comes to dierolling, I'll be doing most of it.
If your character have an ability, feat, item etc, that I forget in a battle or something, it's probably because I've forgot about it. I will get to know the characters as we play but, I don't know them that well yet so there is a big chance I won't be able to remember every little thing in the beginning.


The Crew:
Jyren "BlueIce" Ensennell - The partys waterloving Archon
Rashak Varin - The partys primary fighter and dancer. A boy who have tried almost _everything_
Hazrael Evanor - The partys animal lover and ranged danger.
Merion "Greystreak" Sinfad  - The partys magician, with a keen interest in matters conserning life and death


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

*Day 1 - At Randal Morn*

[size=+2]*Day 1**[/size]*​
You have recieved an urgent summons to the hall of Lord Randal Morn, ruler of Daggerdale. Randal Morn has governed the war-torn dale for more than four years now. Under his wise guidance, much of the damage done by the decades-long Zhent occupation has been repaired, and the folk of Daggerdale have begun to prosper again. The heroic story of Randal Morn's resistance against the Zhents and the restoration of his throne is widely known throughout the Dalelands.

The Lord of Daggerdale does not stand on ceremony, and he personally greets you at the doors of his hall. Leading you to a comfortable study lined with bookshelves, he calls for refreshments. *I thank you for coming co quickly,* he begins. *I'd heard that your company was passing through the area, and you have a reputation as courageous problem-solvers. Well, I think I have a problem that needs solving.*

*Seven days ago, a band of drow raided several farms and freeholds about ten miles south of here. A number of people were killed, and the marauders caused much damage. Local militia tracked the drow band to the vicinity of an old set of crypts on the western edge of the Dagger Hills. Rumor has it that those crypts conceal an entrance to the Underdark.*

*Three nights ago, the drow raiders returned and caused even more damage. I think the time has come for some experienced and capable adventurers to put a stop to these raids. We havn't had trouble with drow in Daggerdale for hundreds of years, and I have no idea hat has stirred them up now. Can you help me?*

The lord leans back in his chair behind the small desk, and looks at you in turn, waiting for a reply.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

Rashak Varin's black cloak sweeps behind him as he steps forward.  Born a slave in the Underdark, Rashak understood only too well the dangers that the drow posed.

"Slaves.  Did they take any slaves?  Did they take anything, or just kill and damage?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2004)

Jyren watched the lord carefully. Though he listened to the words of the man, his mind was busy finding the places of moisture and water around him. It was too few for his comfort...so, he fidgeted.

After the lord finished, Jyren's skin rippled a slightly greenish tint for a moment as he raised an eyebrow. In a curious voice, sounding strangely quiet, he asked, *"Drow? I have only ever heard the...the name before. I know not what they are, only that the stories are not ever positive..."* he trailed off a moment, thinking to himself. _Underdark...under the water itself? This world is truly a strange one..._


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 5, 2004)

Upon entering the study Merion seats himself comfortably in one of the chairs his small bagpack standing at his feet. As Morn finishes his tale, he leans back and puts the tips of his fingers together in a thoughtful gesture.

*"Drow are always bad news."*, he states the obvious. *"But unless there's something more sinister behind these raids, it should suffice to collapse the entrance or seal those crypts."* He ponders this for a moment. *"What kind of crypts are those anyway? Someone important buried there? Haunted? Were they sealed in some way before the raids?"*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 5, 2004)

Merion looks at Jyren curiously for a moment before commenting: *"We clashed with a few of those shortly after we met Rashak. You weren't with us then, but I can assure you, that they're nasty pieces of work."*


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

*Day 1 - At Lord Morns*

*They did not take any slaves, no. It seems they were bent on mindless slaughter. Savage and pointless slaughter... But it is drow we're dealing with here, and they seldom comes to the surface for no reason. We could collapse the crypts, true, but if they are after something, as I suspect they are, that won't stop them. * The lord sips from his glass before continuing. *Ah, yes, the crypts. People say the crypts are haunted and the locals give the place a wide berth. I've never looked into them myself though. They are ancient crypts, rumoured to be the resting place of the lords of Dordrien. No trouble has ever surfaced there before. I would round up some companions and go myself, but I have too many duties here. I am affraid my adventurous times are past. * he finnishes.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

Rashak listens to Merion's words.  

_So intelligent, that Merion is.  Yes, we could seal up the crypts and stop the raids relatively easily.  But it seems Randal Morn thinks the drow have a purpose here, and will come back.  Does he know what purpose the drow have?_

Rashak studies Randal carefully, wondering if there is something more he isn't telling.

"What do the people say the crypts are haunted with?  What kind of aid can you give us if we accept this mission?  Perhaps some restoration magic?  Or align weapon magic?  And who are the Lords of Dordrien?"

OOC: Sense Motive check +6 on Randal Morn, to sense if he's hiding some knowledge about what the drow are really doing, if not looting or capturing slaves.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

Double-post.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

*Day 1 - At Randal Morns*

*Oh, they say it is haunted by the old lords themselves. You know how it is, when something weird happens, it is always the spirits and hidden creatures who gets the blame. The lords of Dordrien were the lords of this region of old. The keep of Dordrien was raised on the Dagger Hills several decades ago, and the crypts is one of few remnants from that time. * 

When questioned about aid the Lord smiles and rumages around in his desk. *Yes, I thought you migh ask... My advisor, Tunfer the Stout, a high ranking cleric of Tyr, has agreed to lend you his help while in town. I've donated a considerable ammoun to the temple and Tunfer has promised to aid you with healing magics, and other magics to aid you, for the ammount I donated.*

He takes out a piece of paper and hands hands it over. *Here is a letter with my seal on it. Give it to Tunfer and he will know why you are there. He should be most helpfull, shoud you need it.*


OOC: You get the feeling that Randal Morn tells what he knows, and that he will be more than willing to give any information you'll need, provided he is able to give it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2004)

Taking it all in, though didn't completely understand some of the more detailed specifics, Jyren looked to the others and then to Morn. For a moment he was silent, then spoke up carefully, *"Perhaps sealing the crypts would simply be a short term diversion? If these...Drow are as resourcesful and dangerous as I have heard, I would expect they would find another way to do whatever it is they are doing..."* he paused to think on what else had been said, then, *"But if the Drow use these crypts, perhaps they are not as haunted as it is spoken?*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

Rashan nods and takes the letter from Randal.

Hearing Jyren's theory, Rashan says "Or maybe the crypts are haunted by powerful undead, such as a vampire, and the raiding drow are actually vampires.  That would explain why they didn't take anything."

He thinks for a moment, the effort clearly hurting his head.  "Well, I guess we'll only know once we investigate.  Shall we head to this cleric of Tyr, Tunfer the Scout?"


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 5, 2004)

Merion nods as he listens to Randal's replies and smiles sardonically, when the peasants' superstitions are mentioned. Hearing of the Lord's suspicions he frowns. *What could those raiders be after? Is there any pattern, that might be indicative of what they seek to accomplish or that might help us anticipate them? If we lay an ambush at the crypts they will surely notice us and we might get no answers at all - for answers we will need, if there's some greater purpose to their presence."*

As the Tyr-priest is mentioned Merion seems to suppress a remark and grins as if about some private joke letting his eyes wander around the room. He perks up again at the mentioning of vampires: *"It is unlikely, that it is vampires. Uneducated as the local people might be, a vampire's victims are easily recognizable. No, most likely the drow have ways to deal with such creatures, maybe even use them for their own aims."* There's almost a hint of admiration in his voice.

Turning to the others and back to Lord Randal Merion casually mentions: *"Well, if all other questions are answered there remains that of recompensation, before we go and see, what the gods-man has to contribute ..."*

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Of course Merion also tries to determine, whether Randal speaks the (whole) truth (sense motive). Bring up the topic of payment he is as polite as possible, not wanting to embarass his group or the Lord (diplomacy).


]


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

*Day 1 - At Lord Morns*

The lors listens to what the mage has to say. *No discernible patterns were evident. Remember though, that we're talk about one of the most chaotic races you'll ever encounter. There might be patterns hidden in the chaos. If so, I am unable to see them.*

He nods in agreement to Merions last comment. *Yes, the payment. I'll pay you five thousand gold coins, each, if you are able to find out the reason behind the raids, and stop them. Two thousand each now, if you choose to look into this, and the rest when I know my people are safe from these dark elves.*


OOC: You are really quite certain that the Lord is not witholding any information.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 5, 2004)

Hazrael holds his bow at the ready, cautious stepping into the world of man for the first time in weeks.

_Lord Morn called me here himself to aid this group, likely to guide them in foreign places where only experience allows survival.  But these crypts are only ten miles away, their location known.  There is more to this request than a simple crypt closing or town protection.  He isn't telling us something.  They never tell everything._

Harael is already resigned to accept the lord's request, be there compensation or not.  

_Despite humans being the victims here, it is the Drow that are out of line.  The dealing of unjust death is not the domain of mortals._

Hazrael addresses Lord Morn:* If Drow raids are uncommon, perhaps this is an isolated group, easily dealt with by ambush or protecting the town itself.*.  He turns to Merion: *why must there be a greater purpose to these raids, its possible we are just dealing with the typical cruelty of the Drow?




*OOC: I hope its okay for Haz to not be an original member of the party


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 5, 2004)

*"What's the distance and relative position of the two raided villages to the crypts? Maybe we can discern something as we recover more information."*, Merion concludes, confident in his ability to put the puzzle together, once more parts are available.

Addressing Hazrael the wizard shrugs lightly: *I did not say that, I'm merely weighting the possibilities. If it's just random raids, good for us and the people. If not however, the simple solution may in fact be counter-productive and harmful. Thus my suggestion to proceed under the assumption, that there's some design to this.*

---

*"Sounds fine to me."* Merion smiles broadly, leans back and looks at the others. *"I'm in, what about you?"*.

[OOC: 



Spoiler



As my background states, Merion has learned to be wary around figures of power ... 

As it seems Rashak and Merion are the remains of the original party having met Jyren on the way and now meeting Hazrael. No problem with me 


]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

"Aye, I'm in."


----------



## Rayex (Oct 5, 2004)

*Day 1 - At Randal Morns*

*Here, I'll show you. * 

Lord Morn takes out a scroll and scribbles on it before handing it over. *The X marks the crypts, and I've marked on the map where the raids happened. The scouts who looked around found signs that indicate no more than a dozen individuals. Is there anything else I can help you with?* he finnishes, and empties his mug.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 5, 2004)

*Merion (human necromancer)*

*"Thank you, that would be all from me."* Leaning forward Merion easily memorizes the map, drinks from his own mug and set it down with an approving nod to his host.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

Rashak studies the map.  Pointing to the southeast of the map, he says, "What does that say?  The Undead Castle?  What is that?  It's about as far from the crypts as the crypts are from us, so about 10 miles then."


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 5, 2004)

Hazrael looks at the map, although he already knows the area as well as the map can show.  

_Lord Morn seems like the type of man that can be trusted to tell the truth.  This may be all that he knows, in which case it would be better to go to the crypts themselves.  Maybe from there a fitting plan can be formed._

Hazrael gives the Lord an almost imperceptible nod.  As he waits for the others to make their decisions, he looks them over.

_Two humans...unfortunate that my time is to be spent with such as these.  However much Lord Morn feels he can trust these two, he is of course biased to trust his race.  The other...as I am a demon he is surely a fish.  I must find time to talk to him alone when we are done with Morn._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 5, 2004)

Looking at the map, Jyren found himself idly trailing a hand along the rivers that were marked out. Seemingly coming out of a dazed state, he stepped back and looked around at the others he was with, *"If...there is nothing else that you know, Lord Morn, then I believe we should move on. If there is another raid, I believe it would be best for us to get there first and intercept it...if not..."* he shrugged, *"There is nothing wrong with being cautious, however."*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2004)

"Ah, well, I was ready to leave quite a while ago.  When I suggested we leave, that is.  But now that we see something fairly large labeled 'The Undead Castle' on the map, not far from where we are headed to, I am no longer ready.  What is 'The Undead Castle'?"


----------



## Rayex (Oct 6, 2004)

*Day 1 - At Randal Morns*

*You mean Bloodstone? Another of the ancient ruins from old. Some years ago a group of zombies led by a hopefull young sorceress took up residence there. They were quickly chased away by the local militia, but it is still being called the Undead Castle by some.*

Lord Morn shakes his head, showing his distace of the nickname.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

Rashak studies Randal for a moment.  Then, apparently satisfied, he says, "Alright, thank you.  Perhaps now would be a good time for you to give us our first payment, and then we'll be off to visit this cleric of Tyr."  Rashak smiles diplomatically.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 6, 2004)

*Day 1 - At Lord Morns*

The Lord walks over to a cabinet by the fireplace and hands over four rather bulging purses. *Here is the advance payment. Use it well, and good luck!*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

Rashak accepts his bundle, and assuming the others agree, heads out to visit Tunfer the Stout, the cleric of Tyr, with Randal Morn's letter.

Along the way, he asks the others "Randal said this Tunfer should be able to equip us well.  What should we ask for?  Merlion, you're the expert on undeath, what do you think?"


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 6, 2004)

Having heard of the incident at Bloodstone before Merion is more interested in the advance payment, accepting it with a small bow before leaving right after Rashak. He eyes Hazrael curiously but not unfriendly on the way to the gods-man.

_A tiefling, now that's interesting. Don't they usually walk the planes? I wonder, of what descent he is ... Well, at least he probably won't object to extreme measures I might need to take._

To Rashak's question the wizard replies off-handedly: *Should we face undead, I'm confident, that the usual methods of fire and swords will suffice. A few potions of restoration and maybe a clerical spell or two could be useful though, just in case. And I'm getting myself some healing draughts anyway.*

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Who took the letter with Morn's seal on it? This Tunfer will want to see it ...


]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 6, 2004)

Jyren thanked the Lord and soon followed the others towards the temple of Tyr. Smelling the stale air as he walked, he spoke up a little less quietly this time, *"I would suggest we prepare ourselves with as much healing as is possible. It will be best to see what else this Tunfer can offer us, of course..."*

((OOC: Edited in Bold tags))


----------



## Rayex (Oct 6, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the Temple of Tyr*

The temple is not far from Lord Morns manor. It is almost noon, and most of the towns folk are outside in the sun. Street vendors compete for customers, jugglers entertain at the streetcorners and kids are running around. You arrive at the temple a few minutes after leaving Morns. Tunfer himself is waiting for you. He is a jolly fellow, with greying hair and a smile on his face. *Greetings brave adventurers. You come from Lord Morn, am I right? And you are looking for suplies. Well well, I can help you. For a price. What do you want to purchase?* He leads you into one of the side-chambers in the temple where a dozen or so chests are placed along the walls.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 6, 2004)

..Double post.. Stupid slow EnWorld.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

"Ah, Priest Tunfer! I'm glad you heard of us coming. Perhaps you know that Randal Morn has called on us to stop the drow raids on these lands, for the good of us all."

Rashak lets that sink in for a moment.

"Randal Morn told us that you would aid us with healing magic, as our quest is for the good of Daggerdale, and also because his sizable donations in the past to your church.  However, if you're doing nothing more than selling goods here, then *I will let Randal Morn know he was mistaken*, and I will purchase my goods at the temple of my own diety."

Rashak pauses for a moment, to see if Tunfer is going to give them anything for free, or at least give them a discount.  If not, he will go to a temple of Tymora and purchase items there, making friends with the local priest (Rashak is a priest of Tymora, and will give them his business before giving it to another deity.).

OOC: Diplomacy +12 on Tunfer

Edit: Edited text in bold


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 6, 2004)

*Of course, everything has a price, even justice ...*, Merion mutters to himself. Then louder he continues: *To me one god is as good as the other. I'll take three medium potions of healing.*

Once the business with the priest is concluded, Merion addresses the rest of the group: *Okay then. I have some supplies of my own to procure and it's probably the same for you. How about we meet at the south gate in one hour? We can easily be at one of the villages near the crypts before dark.*

[OOC: 



Spoiler



3 Potions of cure moderate wounds


]


----------



## Rayex (Oct 6, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the Temple*

*Ah, yes. I will indeed help you with healing spells and other restorative magics. It seems to me however, that you are in perfectly good health at the moment, and would need no such spells cast on yourself. If you are harmed, I will ofcourse help you as best I can. The agreement with Lord Morn applies to spells only, I am affraid. Other supplies you will have to purchase.*

The priest falls silent and thinks about something for a few seconds before continuing. *I will be happy to give you a discount, seeing as you do us all a favour by helping Randal.*

When the wizard asks for potions, the priest goes to one of the larger chests and opens it. *Here you are good sir.* He hands over four potions. *I threw in one extra, for good measure. These potions are of the very best quality, I must say. That'll be nine hundred... *


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

OOC:
Rashak will purchase the following items (total 800 gp, before any discounts):

Scroll of Align Weapon (3rd) [150 gp] x2
Scroll of Delay Poison (1st) [25 gp] x2
Scroll of Restoration, Lesser (1st) [25 gp] x2
Scroll of Spider Climb (3rd) [150 gp] x2
Potion of CLW (1st) [50 gp] x2

He'll also purchase:

Antitoxin [50 gp] x2

He'll hold on to the rest of his money for now.  He'll tie the two potions of CLW around his neck, for easy access by the others in case he is incapacitated.

Rashak will also suggest that since they will be travelling overland, perhaps they should buy horses (Rashak will not buy one, as he moves as fast as a heavy horse).


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 6, 2004)

*Merion (human necromancer)*

Sorting through the purse given to him by Morn the wizard produces the equivalent of 900 gold pieces. *Nice doing business with you.*, he comments and stashes two of the vials inside his backpack and put the remaining into an easily accessible pouch hanging from his belt.


Assuming the others agree to his plan, Merion steps outside nodding towards the party. Outside the temple on the stairs he stops, turns back and carefully studies the facade for a minute. Then smiling to himself he heads into the streets looking for that shop selling magical paraphernalia he was at the other day ...

[OOC: 



Spoiler



The plan referred to is of course that of meeting in one hour hence. Merion's intention is to buy parchment, magic ink, etc for scribing scrolls. The studying of the area is for the use of a _teleport_ obviously.


]


----------



## Rayex (Oct 6, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the Temple*

*Thank you good sir, may they help you in dire need!*

The cleric of Tyr happily rummages around in several chests, producing what the fellow priest asked for. *Here's your scrolls. The potions will be right there... I think I stashed some over here... * He hums lightly while searching, happy to get something to fill the temple coffers with. He hands over the potions and you notice that you've got three potions containing curing magic, instead of the two you asked for. *That'll be... Lets see, poisonkiller, cures, antitoxins... ahh, six hundred gold coins if you'd please. Oh, and I threw in one more of those curing potions. Free of charge, ofcourse!*

Upon hearing Rashak's mentioning the horses he give you some good advice; *I am sure Lord Morn will provide you with horses for the ride. He keeps a fine stock over at his mansion. I'm sure he just forgot about it!* The priest laughs merrily, as if he said something funny.


OOC: Typical Lord Morn to forget that you were supposed to get some horses as well. It's probably his age...


----------



## Rayex (Oct 6, 2004)

*Day 1 - The Magic Shop - Merion*

Merion steps out in the midday-sun and studies the temple before finding back to the little magic-shop. 

When he enters, the same old lady comes forth from the back of the shop. *Greeting sir. Wha' can I help you with? You lookin' to buy something this time, ehe ehe ehe.* She taps her walking stick impatiently while studying you. The shop is rather small, and filled with tall shelves filled with all kinds of things. Most are, obviously, make-believe magic items, but some are of real value here. Probably more than you can afford - for now! *I've go' i' all, you know!* she says when she notice you looking around.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 6, 2004)

*Indeed, more than a few components in any case*, Merion smiles. *I'm looking for materials needed to scribe a few scrolls. You know the drill, high quality parchment, invested inks, distilled elemental extracts, and so on ...* He lets his voice trail off.

(Assuming he can get his supplies)

Thanking the talismonger Merion leaves the small shop, his black cloak trailing after him in strips, once flashing in the sunlight as he walks through the door. The time until the scheduled departure Merion spends sitting in the sun, his eyes closed. _Aahhh, what a fine day. It's good to have a good rest before continuing in this moral mercenary business ... I hope, the others bring along one horse for me as I have no inclination to visit some dusty stables right now._

Merion arrives at the south gate right on time. _Okay, let's get on with this._

[OOC: 



Spoiler



If he can get it, Merion buys 1000gp worth of components for scroll scribing to be used later.


]


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 6, 2004)

Hazrael allows the other three to go ahead to the temple of Tyr.  He turns back, and gains the attention of Lord Randal Morn with his silent presence.

*Lord Morn, while you have fully addressed the goal of this quest, I do not understand my role in its success.  It seems this ... situation concerns areas within 10 miles of here, none of which are hard to access or to survive in.  I am ... honored that you would call upon me as what you consider a master of the wilds and of survival, but from what you have told us I do not see why I am needed.

...I trust your judgement (*_and am probably a fool for doing so_*) and so I will accompany this party whatever the reason, but I wonder if there is anything else you can tell me as to the nature of this problem, or to the likely solution, for which I am suited for.*




edit: added some clarification, improved grammar in a place


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 6, 2004)

Hearing of the horses and deciding he had no real business to do, Jyren nodded his thanks to the priest of Tyr, and started back to Morn's place. It interested Jyren to see places of faiths beyond his own, as he found that they each had their own quirks and certain kinds of people they seemed to attract. Smiling to himself as he thought about this, Jyren did his best to find Lord Morn again to ask about horses.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

*Day 1 - At Randal Morns - Hazrael*

Lord Morn studies the young man a few moment before he answers. *You know, you have become somewhat of a legend among my trackers and scouts. They talk about you with admiration and reverence in their voices, as if you were a Master of some sort. I suspect you might be just that. I know of some of your... unfortunate... background, and I would like you to experience that not all are as you might believe. 

However, the reason I asked you is a different matter all together. Of all the four of you, you are probably the most experienced in matters like these; fighting enemies that wants you dead, surviving in harsh enviroments... I think you'll be able to lead them through the dangers you might encounter against these chaotic elves.

I understand your trepidations about going out with the others, especially the human ones, but I hope, and believe, that you will come to like them as your friends after a while. If you find this is something you rather not do, then you are free to return back, and never think about this again, but I beg you to give it a chance. If not for me, then for yourself.*


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the Magic Shop - Merion*

The old lady grins up at you, and walks behind her counter. From underneath it she takes out a bag with everything you asked for. *I've go' i' all here. Knew you'd ask for i', you know.* She taps her temple. *Sigh' of the inner eye... This is the best material you'll find in all of the Dalelands. Thousand gold coins, that'll be.* The grin appears again, and she laughs silently to herself.

You pay her, and leaves the shop with what you came for. The sun is still shining, and you enjoy the time untill the apointed meeting at the gates.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

*Day 1 - In Dagger Falls - Jyren*

You leave the Temple and heads out in the sun. The sun is shining hot today, but you can feel the river not far from the city. You walk through the city, and soon find back to Lord Morns mansion. You enter his study again, and find that Hazrael is still here. They seem to be finnishing some business, and you ask about the horses. *Yes, I knew there was something I forgot. I've got a prime stock of horses out back. Take wichever horse you need, and I am sure my stableboys will help you with the preparations. * 

They sure did, and less than two dozen minutes later, you are outside Lord Morns mansion, on horse and ready to go.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 7, 2004)

Rashak Varin thanks Tunfer the Stout and Randal Morn.

Going to the stables, he selects a heavy warhorse.  Loaded down with weapons as he is, only a heavy warhorse can carry him without being loaded down.

Though he has no training in riding, his natural balance and instincts allow him to handle the horse with a fair degree of skill.  He meets the others at the south gate, ready to go.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 7, 2004)

With an unspoken, yet palpable, admiration of Randal Morn, Hazrael bids his farewell to the Lord.

*I think I understand.  Again, I am honored that you would choose me from all of your trackers, whose opinions of me I hope have been inflated out of kindness.  I will go with this party.  Thank you for your time, and the generous payment*

Hazrael walks away from the building.

_It has been a long while since I have met a human that i feel I can trust.  Since that cleric in the woods showed ... Enough of memories!  In any case, perhaps these two humans chosen by Lord Morn deserve at least my companionship, if not my friendship and trust.  I will give them my services, that at the least._

On the way to the south gate, Hazrael walks by a weapons shop.  He checks in, and asks specifically for arrows effective against elves and their kind.  At the word 'their kind,' the shopkeeper glares at Hazrael.

_and maybe i was right to begin with..._


OOC: if the shopkeeper has any +1 elfbane arrows, Hazrael will buy 1000 gp worth (if 50 are worth 8350 gold, 7 arrows should be worth 1002 gp).  If he does not have any of this type of arrow, Hazrael will attempt to buy an oil of flame arrow (750gp)

EDIT: I'd also like to buy 40 regular arrows and another quiver


Although Hazrael also stops in at the stables he heard Morn mention to Jyren, he does not pick out a horse, but says a few kind mental words to them, making sure they are fed and watered, well cared for in general.  He then passes by the temple of Tyr, remembering to donate to the temple of Mielikki in the future.

Hazrael heads for the south gate, where he can see the two humans talking to each other.

_I hope this was the right decision_


----------



## Rayex (Oct 7, 2004)

*Day 1 - On the way to the gate - Hazrael*

You leave the mansion after looking in on the horses, and leaves for the gate. On the way you stop by the weapons shop and pick up some arrows. Although the shopkeeper didn't really like some of what you were after, he had five of the requested special arrows in a locked closet underneath the counter.

He then heads for the south gate to meet up with the others. They are all there, all three of them. He nods in greeting, and now they are all set to go.


OOC: 5 elfbane arrows = 700gp.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 8, 2004)

Finally at the gate, Jyren does his best to not look any more awkward than he already does atop the horse. It wasn't the first time he'd ridden such a creature, but he'd never really gotten the hang of it. Looking down to the others, he managed a nervous half smile, *"We um...are all ready, I assume?"*


----------



## Rayex (Oct 8, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the gates*

OOC: So, what do you do?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2004)

OOC: I think Merlion wanted to go to the raided villages, presumably to see if we can learn more about the raiders.  If not, I guess we go to the 'X'


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2004)

OOC: Couldn't find the post where Merlion wanted to check out the villages.  Might have been my imagination.  :\ 

As the last of the party arrives, Rashak asks "To the crypts, then?"


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 8, 2004)

Merin's horse seems quite uncomfortable bearing him and the wizard himself seems to be busy trying not to show his own inexperience and discomfort. It doesn't help, that the touch of his cloak seems to unnerve poor 'Feather' all the more. Rashak's question is a welcome divertion.

*We should go to the village nearest to the crypts first, assess the damage, and ask any locals we might meet about the place. If we can reach it long enough before dark, we could then continue to the crypts and take their measure. Speaking from a purely tactical point of view, it would be a bad idea to make camp at the crypts, though - until we've scouted out the area properly the drow raiders would have us at disadvantage, even though it's us, who would do the ambushing.*


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 8, 2004)

As the others begin to discuss what to do, Hazrael attempts to calm the horses.  He does this with a combination of mental words of comfort and experienced strokes along their necks.  

_This is why i didn't get a horse.  They are entirely unnecessary for this journey, and if the Drow are as viscious as Lord Morn has said, will likely be the first to fall on the field.  I only hope my companions are better riders than they appear, or the horses will be more a liability than an advantage_

When Merlion suggests going to the villages first, Hazrael finally speaks

*I agree, to the villages.  We should get moving*

Hazrael stands finishes with the horses and stands upright.  His stance suggests readiness.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2004)

Rashak nods towards Merlion.  He suspected the wizard, who he's travelled with and learned to trust, would want to find out more.  A warrior like Rashak didn't need much preparation, but for one such as Merlion, knowledge was power.

_He watches as Hazrael calms the horses.  How does he do that?  And why doesn't he have a horse?  He's going to slow us down on foot.  This one could be a liability.  Still, that Randal Morn fellow wanted him along.  We'll see._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 9, 2004)

*"You should ride with one of us to keep up, Hazrael,"* Jyren said, looking to the others for agreement, *"If we are to check these villages we may need much of the day, and one of us on foot would slow the rest of us down."*

He attempted a smile, doing his best to show that it was a friendly suggestion and not meant as anything else. For some reason, Jyren felt worried that he would threaten the others in the group with words like that.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 9, 2004)

Hazrael turns to Jyren.  After a somewhat awkward silence, Hazrael addresses him: *Perhaps you are right.  As to why I did not choose one for myself, I did not see the need for a distance of ten miles and a small load.  But if you think I would slow you down, I can ride with one of you.  It seems your horse is somewhat jumpy; I don't think you would have a problem if I took the reins, would you?*

As he mounts in front of Jyren, Hazrael nods to the hawk perched on his shoulder, which flares its wings and takes flight.

_Watch the road in front of us, Erin, and behind as well.  Circle from above, and if you tire come back to my shoulder.  Tell me if you see any person, or anything strange ... and this time I don't want to know about every tasty squirrel running around ... good girl_


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 9, 2004)

_In time I could get used to this_, Merion thinks. _All the scenery, none of the travail of walking ... Now if only I knew how to go about this exactly ..._

After about an hour (or at the first sign of trouble) Merion manages to convey to his horse that he wants to go a little slower. After shaking his right hand free of the sleeve and (daringly) also of his right reign he draws a small circle into the air and speaks two words of chaining. For a moment there is a golden shimmer in the air around him as the spell takes effect. After that he continues to ride on normally.

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Casting _mage armor_ to bring the AC up to 19. Excepting unusual circumstances there should be no chance of failure. Look in the OOC thread for what Merion plans to do exactly.


]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 9, 2004)

Jyren moved to allow Hazrael to take the reigns, having no problem with this at all. In fact, it was now much easier to just sit and only worry about falling off. 

((OOC: Jyren is pretty much fine with following the others, but will want to check out houses/ruins left behind for any traces left behind))


----------



## Rayex (Oct 9, 2004)

*Day 1 - On the road*

You've been traveling for close to one hour before the path turns west. According to the map you are getting close to the arrea where the raids were comitted. To the south of the path you see a farmhouse. Cattle is grassing outside in the fields, and you can see a young man tending to a field of corn not far from the road.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 9, 2004)

After exchanging a look with Rashak and nodding toward the man, Merion leaves the path and rides towards the farmhouse. He dismounts with some difficulty and leads Feather by the reigns stopping next to the field. Out of pure habit he closes his right eye for a moment and lets his spirit sight take over before speaking.

*Hail, friend, could you give me a few minutes of your time? Lord Morn has sent us.* Merion tries to be as cordial and friendly as possible.

(assuming the man comes nearer and seems willing to talk)
*You see, me and my friends here are tasked with putting an end to the raids, that have been occuring in the general area. Do you perchance know the location of one of the raided villages or anything else, that might be useful in this endeavour?*

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Using spirit sight to detect undead or hidden forces in the vicinity, then diplomacy (+10).


]


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 9, 2004)

Hazrael pulls his hood down, hiding his eyes and most of his face.  Whatever information the human could get would help all of them, and the best contribution Hazrael could make towards their party being approachable was to keep his features from being seen to well.  Hopefully the farm hand would fail to notice that the horse with Jyren and himself cast only a shadow of one rider.  Comfortable not speaking, Hazrael perked his ears.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2004)

Rashak dismounts and moves to stand next to Merion.

"Aye, I hope you haven't been personally affected by the drow raids, good sir. If you have any knowledge of the raids, please, tell us your story. It may very well help us in destroying the vile dark elves."

OOC: Diplomacy +12


----------



## Rayex (Oct 10, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the farm*

The young man looks up when you come closer. When Merion speaks up he listens. *Aye, the Turndowns' farm was attacked in the last raid. They lived a couple miles over east way.* When the young Rashak comes forth, the young mans face suddenly turn pale. *Drow? I didn't knew that it was drow who did't. We've gotta get outa here!* He turn around and flees toward the farmhouse, yelling. *MA! PA! Get Susie and Robart ready, we're leaving! Dark elves are after us!*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 10, 2004)

*Please, calm down! There's no reason to panic!*, Merion calls after the young man. _Damn, more complications. Morn won't thank us for panicking the locals. But then again, he has a point - should we fail to contain them in time, they might be in danger ..._

*Could you hold this for a moment?* Merion gives his reigns to Hazrael. *I'm sorry, but uneducated as those people are ...* He let's the voice trail off. Turning to Rashak he says: *It's not your fault, I should have thought about that before approaching him. Let's try to calm them down a bit and be on our way, if they have nothing more to contribute.*

His cloak fluttering after him Merion then crosses the field and approaches the farmhouse.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 10, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the farm*

You meet the family outside the farmhouse, they are almost ready to leave. They calm down somewhat after your explanation and they tell you that they are the last living for a couple of miles. Further east everyone has been slaughterd by what they so far thought to be "evil spirits from the old crypts". They agree not to spread the tales of dark elves, but will still travel to some relatives in Dagger Falls.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2004)

Pulling the others aside, Rashak says, "How is it possible that these people, who were the victims of the raids, don't know who the raiders were?  And yet Randal Morn does.  Do drow leave distinctive tracks?  And yet, assuming everything we've been told is true, and the raiders are drow, why hasn't Morn warned the people?  Why just leave them in harm's way without giving them a chance to evacuate?  Its much better that they know, and have a chance to remove themselves from harm's way.  There are many things suspicious about this Randal Morn fellow.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 10, 2004)

*I'm confident, that we will put an end to this threat, but it's probably for the best.*, Merion concedes and returns to his companions. _And here we are, lying to the populace for Morn's money. The drow we met that one night were notoriously hard to kill ... But as long as we are in civilized and relatively peaceful areas I'm probably the best suited to lead and represent and thus have a responsibility to do so. In wilderness or battle however ..._

*I'm for taking a look at the raided farm before we take the crypts' measure*, Merion suggests as he mounts his horse again (this time it's easier already).


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 10, 2004)

Merion considers Rashak's suspicions for a moment. *It is interesting, that Morn knows the nature of the attackers*, he says slowly. *On the other hand there are ways to find out things, that ordinary people do not possess. And not telling the people about a danger until it is either of use to them or inavoidable sadly is a trait of many a ruler. But I agree, we should watch our backs and consider careful, whatever we find out.*


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 10, 2004)

Hazrael hands over Merion's reins, then turns to Rashak.  *According to Morn, there have only been two raids.  Likely he deployed scouts after the first raid as a precaution.  These scouts would ahve been no match for the group of Drow they saw, which is why we were summoned.  Telling the populace the details would only complicate matters prematurely, especially if it can be dealt with quickly.  *

_Morn might not be telling the whole truth, but if he sent a party to stop the Drow then he is still on the side of his people.  I don't see what all of this talk is even for, the Drow need to be taught a lesson. _


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2004)

Rashak detects the hint of disdain in Hazrael, and tries to ignore it, but fails.  Scowling at Hazrael, he replies "Yes, I suppose looking out for the safety and welfare of the people may *complicate matters * for people such as yourself and Morn.  I, on the other hand, would not wish death or enslavement by the drow on anyone, no matter how inconvenient it may be to you."

_Who is this insufferable fool? He knows nothing of the cruelty the victims of the drow suffer. Or perhaps he simply doesn't care, and shares the same views as the drow. I must be wary of this one. _ 

Spitting at Hazrael's feet, Rashak remounts his horse.  "Merion, please lead on."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2004)

Jyren was quiet most of the time, surprised at the reaction of the farmhand and the family. Looking onward, his watery eyes traced over the terrain around them, *"It is not unlikely that these people know only that there were raids. I know that when I grew up, I knew very little of the world around me..."* he did his best not to add that he still knew little about it, *"Let us do what we are here to do...I believe the only help we can provide these people is to stop these raids. I wouldn't expect it would matter very much to them the source of the raids...as long as they end."*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 10, 2004)

*Please, there must unity among us, if we are to face enemies such as these.*, the wizard addresses the two companions.  *Personally, I think it's too early to judge Morn's actions, but we should make haste to discern the actual level of the threat and what possibilities we have to counter it. Namely we should look briefly into the damage caused by one of the raids and then scout out the crypts. It will be our actions there, not our words here, that make the difference.*

_They both have a point unfortunately. From a purely political point of view this Hazrael is right and I would have probably acted the same way, while so little information is available. On the other hand I wouldn't want anyone to suffer like Rashak did. Let's hope, we (I) can focus (us) on the task at hand to make the point a moot one._

Merion drives his horse between and then past the two of them turning eastward to the raided farm the family indicated. *Let's go!*


----------



## Rayex (Oct 10, 2004)

OOC: Sorry, my mistake, the raided area is _east_, not west. No biggie though.

You set out the way showed to you by the family. Before you, the trail winds past a low, rounded hill dotted with jutting boulders and dense briar patches. Sere grasses crown its barren slopes. Beyond the first rampart, a long chain of rugged hills stretches away to the south and the west - the Dagger Hills. The trail continues south, skirting the lower slopes. 
You go across the hill, and you realise the boulders are remnants from old. Probably an old fort or something.

After some times you come to an abandoned farm. Cattle and chickens are walking freely around, clearly untended. The door to the farmhouse is open.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 10, 2004)

Approaching slowly Merion casts his sight into that strange nether region, where  material things become no more than hints of solidity in the swirling grey, but the nexi of positive or negative energies, that are living souls or respectively undead, become brilliantly visible. _I mislike surprises ... _

Assuming there's nothing out of the ordinary within and around the farmhouse, Merion dismounts and cautiously enters through the open door letting the others precede him, if they also want to take a look, check for tracks or anything.

_What could be greater than the gift of seeing the living and dead as they really are? I still wonder, how it came surpass - chance, fate or meddling of third parties. Maybe I'll find out one day._

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Making use of the spirit sight special ability.


]


----------



## Rayex (Oct 10, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the raided farm*

Seeing nothing out of the ordinary, Merion enters the abandoned farm. The stench of death lies heavy in the air. You enter into the kitchen, and nothing seems out of order. Slowly you walk through the house, and finally you come to the sleeping quarters. Floors, walls and even the roof is splattered with blood and gore. The family who lived here was attacked while sleeping, mercilessly butchered in their own beds. The bodies have been removed, but thats about it. The floor is covered with dried blood, and any tracks after the raiders have most likely been messed up when the bodies were removed. However, you find some handprints in the blood in the frame around the window. The print is of lithe, elegant fingers, almost childlike, but clearly made by someone strong. Looks like an elven print.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 10, 2004)

Merion looks at gutted room, the remains of the carnage and the handprint, but can discern nothing but the obvious implications. He turns to the others:

*What do you make of this?*


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 11, 2004)

Hazrael dismounts and follows Merion into the farmhouse.  The smell of human blood draws a mixed mental reaction: _I do not shed tears for humans, but these people did not deserve the deaths they received_.  He puts this thought aside for the moment and uses the time to examine the imprints in the blood.  

He bends over, putting his face inches from the ground, one hand keeping his cloak from touching the tracks and the other holding his bow, and an arrow between two fingers.  He concentrates, not attempting to respond to the observations of the others.  He takes a deep breath of the stench, and lets his mind be consumed by the task at hand.

Although the prints in the house were largely ruined by the dragged bodies, he follows their direction outside and looks for bloodied footsteps there.  Once on the trail, he follows them further from the farmhouse to see if they meet up with any other tracks.  He hopes to find out the total number of Drow in the raiding party from his examination of the ground to gain a better idea of what he and the others are up against.

OOC: 



Spoiler



Hazrael makes use of the Track feat.  to find the tracks he uses Search (+15), and to follow them he uses Survival (+13).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 11, 2004)

Jyren dismounted carefully, making sure the horse didn't bolt off for a long moment before following the others into the house. Upon seeing the condition of the interior, he sighed heavily. Closing his mouth an trying to avoid the air in the room, he looked to the others and managed to ask, *"Can anyone make something of this beyond that it was a slaughter?"*


----------



## Rayex (Oct 11, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the raided farm*

Hazrael follow the now obvious elven tracks from the window. You think that the raiding party was as big as eight, maybe ten individuals. The tracks leads east, towards the crypts. You follow the tracks for half a mile before turning back. From what you can see, they did not meet up with another party, not here anyway.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 11, 2004)

Hazrael walks back to the others, taking about five minutes.  The three of them are still near or in the farmhouse.  When they have all noticed that he returned from whatever he was doing, he announces *We are facing at most ten Drow, possibly one or two fewer.  There is no doubt that they came from the crypts.  Also, there seems to be only one raiding party acting alone.*  He pauses momentarily, then adds *Have you three found anything of note?*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 11, 2004)

*I was hoping for some hint at their motive - searching something, wanting something, questioning the locals. Alas, it seems they were only intent on slaughter.* Merion looks around one last time. *I'd propose we go for the crypts then. It is time that we rip out the root of the problem.*

Pondering for a moment he turns to Hazrael: *You are familiar with the ways of the wild. Could you perhaps scout before us? That way we wouldn't disturb any tracks and would be faster aware of any opposition. Once we've secured the tomb entrance we should also explore the general area in case there are more ways up from the Underdark or 'surprises' left by the drow, but that can wait.*

_Sound tactic, I hope, and what's more, we can talk among us - Rashak may be only prejudiced about him, but better safe than sorry._

He eyes at the tiefling (hopefully) in an inconspicous way as the party continues its way.

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Merion uses search/spot without any ranks it. Any results?


]


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 11, 2004)

*I'd be more than happy to scout ahead*

Hazrael takes one last look around the farmhouse, trying to pick out some detail that the others might have missed.  After a moment, he nods to the wizard, then his cloak swirls as he turns and runs in the direction of the crypts.  As he steps out of the door, the hawk that was perched on his shoulder takes flight and keeps pace in the air.  Once about a quarter mile away from the farmhouse he slows his pace somewhat.

_Why did we need horses again?  Few things are better than running with the soft ground beneath one's feet and the fresh air in one's face.  I doubt there will be any threats between here and the crypts, but time away from those humans is not a benefit hastily thrown away.

The wizard...Merion was his name?...seems at least able to hide his prejudice, and focus on the task at hand.  But the other...Rashak...what the hell is his problem?  Or rather what is Merion's problem: it isn't out of the ordinary for humans to jump at me every time I speak, however true my words.  In fact it's more unusual for them not to._

Hazrael sighs.  At least he could be preoccupied with his surroundings now, as he kept an eye out for anything out of the ordinary.


OOC:



Spoiler



Hazrael uses search/spot in the farmhouse, then hustles towards the crypts, using search/spot while moving.  Erin, his hawk, also uses spot both in the farmhouse and on the path


----------



## Rayex (Oct 11, 2004)

*Day 1 - On the way to the crypts - Hazrael*

Hazrael sets out for the crypts, following the tracks. The ones who left the tracks did nothing to conceal them, so they are easy to follow. Neither you nor Erin find anything out of the ordinary. You've been following the tracks for what you judge to be about two miles when you find the crypts. You come out of a small copse of trees and there they are, fifty feet away.
Two old, small, stone buildings stand here in the shadow of the hill. The ruined shells of several more lie nearby, overgrown with tough brown grass. A niche has been cut in the hillside just past the surface buildings. Within it, a stone door stands closed in a masonry alcove.
The building to the north is smaller than the one to the south, and the entrance into the hill is facing west.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 11, 2004)

A few minutes after Hazrael is out of sight Merion casually brings up the topic of the ranger's tracking skills and proceeds to his descendance from there: *He's a tiefling, by his birth related to a Tana'ri or Baatezu, you must know. That doesn't mean he's not trustworthy as a hard-and-fast rule, but such people are more susceptible to the lure of the left-hand path. On the other hand Morn obviously trusts him as seen by his assignation to our cause. I think, for now we should give him the benefit of doubt - after all he is not the only one here walking a certain line ...* 

His eyes narrow as his gaze falls upon Jyren. *Jyren, you as a godsman are more intimate with the concept of so-called 'taint' or 'evil'. Does your god tell you anything about Hazrael?*



When the rest of the group arrives at the crypts, Merion looks at the surface buildings curiously. _They might make a defensive point. We should check them out._
*Find anything of interest, Hazrael?*


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 11, 2004)

Hazrael eyes the group approaching him.  _So much for silence..._

Hearing Merion's question, Hazrael replies *Besides the trail itself, the Drow left nothing save      .  The buildings and ruins you see before us seem to have little to do with the Drow raids; their trail leads to the crypt itself.*  Addressing all three, Hazrael says* What now?  I would rather ignore the buildings so that we can keep the trail as fresh as possible.  However, if you would rather be thorough I will agree to wait and aid in the search.  *


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 11, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> His eyes narrow as his gaze falls upon Jyren. *Jyren, you as a godsman are more intimate with the concept of so-called 'taint' or 'evil'. Does your god tell you anything about Hazrael?*




Jyren shrugged slightly, a neutral expression on his face, *"I see nothing against Hazrael. He seems to be simply suffering from the prejudice of his birth..."* the Genasi trailed off a moment, but managed a smile, *"It is something that he is most likely used to. If not, I would be surprised."*

As they caught up to Hazrael, Jyren had a long look around the area, taking interest in the surroundings as it was something so much different than the world he was used to, *"Perhaps we should at least check to see that the other buildings are closed and have not been used as a safe house?"*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 12, 2004)

*Let us briefly inspect the buildings and then proceed on the trail. Maybe one of them would make a good stable for the horses and/or a point to fall back to in case something goes wrong?*, Merion offers his opinion.

Before approaching either he takes the time to protect himself, though: A few muttered words and accompanying gestures later the air around him wavers for a moment before growing still again.

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Whatever is decided, Merion will cast these spells while listening to the others. He adds _false life_ and _protection from arrows_ to the _mage armor_ already in effect. Results: 1d8+10 temporary HP, DR 10/magic against arrows and +4 to AC (_mage armor_). All of them last 10 hours. Hey, preparation is everything to a wizard 


]


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 12, 2004)

_NOW he thinks of the horses.  Who would have thought that we'd have to leave the horses behind when we go into a crypt after murd3rous Drow?  And even if we didn't, none of them seem to have any experience riding horses, so they'd only put us at a disadvantage if we had the 'luck' to run into the Drow above ground.  Why can't these people think ahead?_

Hazrael tries to conceal his thoughts, and all that is shown is a faint scowl, not so much different from how he has been looking at the others anyway.  *If we are to examine the buildings, allow me to search for traps first.  These Drow likely expected someone to follow them, and may have left a surprise for those a bit too investigative.*

Hazrael leaves (or leads, depending on what the others do) the others and inspects the doors of the two buildings for traps, the smaller one first, and then the larger one.

OOC: 



Spoiler



Hazrael uses Search on the doors to the two buildings (see OOC thread for question on searching).  If he finds anything, he will tell the others before attempting to disable it.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2004)

When they come upon the carnage at the farm, Rashak scowls, giving Hazrael another dirty look.  "Yes, its much better this way,"  he says, his voice dripping sarcasm.  "No use complicating matters by warning the people.  This is a much simpler solution - to just let them die." _To hear Hazrael talk, one would think that drow raiders are no more a nuisance than petty thieves.  Why would Morn want us to ally with one with such evil in his heart?  He seems much more concerned about horses then slaughtered people._

Rashak performs a benediction, praying to Tymora that the souls of the victims find peace, but in his heart he fears that they have not, and tries not to speculate on what evil purposes the drow took the bodies for.

Having adventured with Merion and Jyren before, Rashak knows the role that is expected of him.  As the others search and investigate, he stands guard, his senses alert to danger.

* * *



			
				Hazrael said:
			
		

> he buildings and ruins you see before us seem to have little to do with the Drow raids; their trail leads to the crypt itself. I would rather ignore the buildings so that we can keep the trail as fresh as possible.






			
				rayex said:
			
		

> You've been following the tracks for what you judge to be about two miles when you find the crypts. You come out of a small copse of trees and there they are, fifty feet away. Two old, small, stone buildings stand here in the shadow of the hill. The ruined shells of several more lie nearby, overgrown with tough brown grass. A niche has been cut in the hillside just past the surface buildings. Within it, a stone door stands closed in a masonry alcove. The building to the north is smaller than the one to the south, and the entrance into the hill is facing west.




OOC: Rayex said nothing about the tracks leading straight to the crypt and ignoring the buildings.

Rashak agrees with Merion and Jyren. "Yes, we have very little information about the enemy.  Its best investigate everything. Not only do we not know where there may be clues, but from a tactical point of view, I'd rather not worry about things attacking us from the rear.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the crypts*

Hazrael moves to the smallest building, the one to the south, first. A single, massive, stone door bearing a weathered but still visible family crest marks the entrance to this crumbling mausoleum. Uner the crest you can barely make out the word _"Chahir"_. You don't find any traps on this door.

You then move to the bigger building. Great stone double doors bar the entrance to this ancient mausoleum. The doors or the lintel may once have borne an inscription or crest, but centuries of wind and rain have erased any such marking, just as they have slowly eroded the structure of the building itself, leaving cracked walls and crumbling mortar in their wake. After a few moments of searching the door, you conclude that it is free of any traps.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 12, 2004)

*The doors themselves are safe at least, but the smaller one held the word Chahir.  Does that mean anything to any of you?*



OOC: 



Spoiler



I clarified where the tracks led in the OOC thread, he did say that they led directly (if in a roundabout way) to the crypt


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 12, 2004)

Merion looks over the doors for obvious handles or other means of opening and resolves to pushing, if nothing can be found. He will gladly step back, if someone else tries his luck at the heavy doors.

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Do any of my knowledge skills reveal anything about this 'Chahir'? Merion will try to get into the mausoleums, if it is managable without serious effort. If it's not, he'll look around for a different place to keep the horses, while the party goes into the crypts.


]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Merion looks over the doors for obvious handles or other means of opening and resolves to pushing, if nothing can be found. He will gladly step back, if someone else tries his luck at the heavy doors.
> 
> [OOC:
> 
> ...




Rashak will help Merion with the doors.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 12, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the crypts*

None of you have ever heard of whatever this _"Chahir"_ is.

The door to the southern mausoleum is stuck.

The door to the northern mausoleum, though heavy, pivots easily to allow entrance. Though coated with dust, this large stone chamber has clearly not lain undisturbed since its crafting. Human refuse is strewn around the room as if this place had served as a campsite for more than oen group of travelers, bandits or grave robbers.
The chamber is twenty by twentyfive feet big, and four closed doors lead out of it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 12, 2004)

Jyren stands back but watches the others carefully. He managed a look into the open mausoleum, not liking the idea that he may have been right about one of them being used as a camping spot. Carefully, he glances around again, *"It is...safe, yes?"*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 12, 2004)

*Mhhh ...* Merion looks around the big room. *It should be safe enough, I think. And it should be perfect to stable the horses until we return. Let's take a look around before, though.*

He strides through the room towards the leftmost door and abruptly draws himself to a stop. _Damn my overconfidence. These spells don't make me invincible._ He looks at the others expectantly. *Shall we?*

If the doors are free of traps openable, Merion will look through the rooms briefly and not expecting to find anything of interest or importance.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 12, 2004)

*Surely.*

Hazrael enters first and searchs the four doors for traps.  If he finds any, he will tell the others about the trap, then attempt to disable it.

_Good thing we're taking the time to break into every room of a mausoleum instead of...oh I don't know...chasing Drow.  Good to see that these companions of mine have a fine sense of priorities.  But it would be unnecesarily cruel to let them set off a trap, probably would slow us down even more_


----------



## silentspace (Oct 13, 2004)

"Is there any evidence of the drow here?" Rashak asks when he sees that others had used this place as a camp.

* * *

When Merion moves to the leftmost door, Rashak goes also, his scimitars drawn.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 13, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the crypts*

While Hazrael search the doors for traps, Rashak looks for any evidence of drow in the room. 
As far as you can see, there havnt been anyone else beside yourself in the room the last year or so. 
Hazrael do not find any traps on any of the doors, and opens the door to the left first. A large stone sarcophagus rests in the center of this otherwise bare room. Unlike the outer chamber, this room shows no sign of habitation, and dust lies thick on the floor and on the carved lid of the stone coffin. The other tree rooms are identical to the first one in appearance.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 13, 2004)

_Under different circumstances I'd love to pry, but first things first. Maybe, when this matter is resolved._

*Nothing in here. Good. I'd propose, we leave the horses here, maybe bar the door or secure it magically.* Merion says and adds in a lower voice:I didn't memorize any spell of alarm, though.

He flexes his fingers and tries to suppress a grin. *And then we finally get to see the spooky tombs.*


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 13, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> _Under different circumstances I'd love to pry, but first things first. Maybe, when this matter is resolved._
> 
> *Nothing in here. Good. I'd propose, we leave the horses here, maybe bar the door or secure it magically.* Merion says and adds in a lower voice:I didn't memorize any spell of alarm, though.




Hazrael addresses Merion.  *I, however, did.  But I'm not sure it is necessary...the Drow that raided here don't seem to have shown an interest in these tombs.  I believe that barring the door would be enough precaution in the event of graverobbers.  Besides, I think there will be better use of an Alarm spell in the future, to watch our backs once in the crypts*

_Maybe it will make some impression on the wizard that I have some magic at my disposal.  Certainly not much of one, but maybe enough for him to keep the other human on a shorter leash._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> He flexes his fingers and tries to suppress a grin. *And then we finally get to see the spooky tombs.*




Jyren looked around carefully, not liking the feel of the place. He shuddered slightly, and stayed somewhat close to the exit, *"You say that like this isn't spooky..."* he couldn't help but grin slightly and glanced back at the horses, *"But maybe it won't spook the uh...animals as much as it does me?"*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 13, 2004)

OOC: In the future, when Rashak asks a question like 'is there evidence of the drow', he won't actually do any searching himself.  He's just asking the question, assuming that others, who are better at searching, might search a bit.  If others don't think its worth checking for signs of drow, that's fine with him.

"It's strange that the first room has seen so many visitors, but the second one apparently hasn't seen any, don't you think?"

Edit: OOC: What I mean is Rashak says things and does things.  Him saying something is not the same as him doing something, and vice versa.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 13, 2004)

> Hazrael addresses Merion. *I, however, did. But I'm not sure it is necessary...the Drow that raided here don't seem to have shown an interest in these tombs. I believe that barring the door would be enough precaution in the event of graverobbers. Besides, I think there will be better use of an Alarm spell in the future, to watch our backs once in the crypts.*




Merion waves his hand dismissively and shrugs. *I was merely stating out options and figured, that some of us wouldn't want harm to come upon the beasts. Your spell might come in handy, though. I will prepare the same for tomorrow, too.*

_Interesting, he must be one of those chthonic force users. That or it's his heritage. Either way, fascinating._



> Jyren looked around carefully, not liking the feel of the place. He shuddered slightly, and stayed somewhat close to the exit, *"You say that like this isn't spooky..."*




*Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot.* Merion laughs. *In my line of work you see such halls every week and I've grown used to it. Heck, the dust doesn't even make me sneeze anymore.*

He pauses and a strange, almost haunted expression crosses his face. *It is true however, that crypts such as the one we're going to enter sometimes 'contain' strange and dangerous creatures. Nor is the Underdark a nice place from what Rashak told me.*, he says in a quiet and suddenly serious voice.

_Just thinking of that shadow ... and worse, that one necrofusion of wraith and ghoul ..._



> "It's strange that the first room has seen so many visitors, but the second one apparently hasn't seen any, don't you think?"




*Not at all. Many people and most animals have a very acute sense of what they should be careful about. They call it "disturbing the rest of the dead" and can be quite paranoid about it ...* Merion shrugs and closes his right eye for a second letting his spirit sight play over the rooms.


Finding back to his confident voice Merion addresses the party: *The day will last for several more hours. I propose that we go investigate the crypts now, check out potential dangers and find the passage to the Underdark the drow must come from.*

[OOC: 



Spoiler



If the party decides to enter the crypts now, Merion will go along. He'll use his spirit sight in regular intervals making sure, that the party won't be surprised.


]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 13, 2004)

Rashak wasn't sure if Merion meant that there was something dangerous in this room, or if he meant people and animals avoid crypts.  He looks at Jyren and shrugs.

Well, if Merion and Hazrael were satisfied that this place was safe to set up camp, then the matter was settled in Rashak's mind.  The other rooms and the stone coffins had not been searched yet, or the dust brushed off to see if there was any writing underneath, but both Merion and Hazrael seemed certain there would be nothing to be found here.  

Shrugging, Rashak stands guard outside the door as the others bring the horses in and set up a camp.

Rashak says he still wants to investigate the other building with the stuck door, just to make sure there was nothing that could come back and surprise them later, especially since they were making camp here.

Rashak senses that Hazrael thinks this is all a waste of time, and to save himself the aggravation of having to bear any more snide remarks and petulance from the archer, Rashak will go along with the others if they don't want to investigate.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2004)

Jyren returned Rashak's shrug with a weak smile. He then gave the room one last look before assisting in bringing in the horses. Once that was done, he looked back outside, *"I agree that we should go ahead and check the crypts...the sooner we find things out, the better in my opinion,"* then, very quietly and mostly to himself, he grumbled, *"Too dry around here anyway...not even a stream."*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 13, 2004)

*I'm all in favor of investigating the second mausoleum, but that can be done after we have taken a first measure of the crypts. I don't fancy fighting at night unless avoidable and think, we should wait 'till the morrow to actively seek out the drow.*

[OOC: 



Spoiler



1. Mmhh, Merion's point rephrased: "Few people go into crypts, etc out of superstitious fear, which ironically isn't a bad policy, 'cause sometimes there ARE bad things." 
2. We actually looked into all four rooms and found, that they were all alike and not very interesting to most people.
3. Just to clarify: Merion's current plan is to look inside the crypts for the passage to the underdark and set an _alarm_ there. The group should then spend the night on the surface and descend fully prepared the next day. If any raiders come up during the night, the party will be warned by the alarm and be able to ambush them. If Rashak, Hazrael or Jyren disagree, make it IC 


]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 13, 2004)

OOC: Edited last post.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 14, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the crypts*

OOC: So, if I understand you correctly you will:
a: stable the horses in the mausoleum
b: check the other mausoleum
c: enter the crypts in search of an entrance to the Underdark

If so, the door to the other mausoleum is still stuck.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 14, 2004)

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Yeah. Unless someone strongly feels different and hasn't said so until now, we approach the cryp.


]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 14, 2004)

Seeing the others want to move on, Rashak ignores the stuck door, not bothering to try to open it.

As they approach the other door, in the hillside, Rashak yields to Hazrael's scouting skills.  Not wanting to compromise his stealth, he'll follow some distance behind.

OOC: Rashak will generally follow Hazrael about fifty feet behind (his movement speed), in front of the spellcasters.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 14, 2004)

Rashak will also share with Hazrael the hand signals he uses with Merion and Jyren.

OOC: Hopefully we can use hand signals to do some basic communications such as: Advance (all clear), Enemies spotted (fingers = number), Sneak up (enemies haven't spotted us), I hear something, I see something, Stop/freeze, Back up/retreat, Hide/ambush (enemies approaching), Flee.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 14, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the crypt*

You aproach the hillside and see another large pair of stone doors set into it. These are flanked by a pair of column carved to resemble skeletal warriors in full plate armor, their visored helmets open to reveal their leering skulls. The doors are unadorned except for two stone handles, although gouge marks indicate that heavy tools dealt some damage to the doors in the past.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 14, 2004)

Not even sparing the skeletal figures more than a passing glance Merion steps aside for the more physically inclined to open the door and go first. Before entering he stops to adjust his warrior's braid so his long hair has no chance of impeding his sight.

[OOC: 



Spoiler



If noone else does, Merion will also produce a torch to provide light to the party.


]


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 14, 2004)

_A crypt such as this may well be trapped, that the Drow are using it as an entrance to the Underdark only increases this chance.

Hazrael motions that the others stay back a bit, then approaches the door and inspects it for anything amiss.  

OOC:



Spoiler



Search check, if needed a disable device check.  If no trap, check if door is locked/stuck/able to open.  If locked, Open Lock check with thieves' tools.


Do you want me to specifically say that I am searching every time that we get to a door?


_


----------



## Rayex (Oct 15, 2004)

*Day 1 - At the crypt entrance*

Hazrael moves to the door and start examining it. You are pretty sure the door is safe, and tries to open it. It is stuck. After a few minutes trying to open it, you conclude that the door is secured with a chain wrapped around the inside handles and secured with paclock. After a few minutes more, you succeed in opening the paclock. You push the door open, and the chain clatters to the floor. 
A 10-foot wide hallway of stone runs back into the hillside as far as you can see. Right in front of you, five dead drow, two female and three male, lie in front of the tunnel. They have been stripped of arms and armor, but each still wears a black tabard emblazoned with a silver spiderweb insignia. The air here smells strongly of death.


OOC: I can take it for granted that you will search every door before you go through it.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 15, 2004)

*Now that's curious.*

Merion kneels down beside one of the drow and examines the corpse for visible wounds, spell marks and similar indicators. _Let's see what killed them. Whatever it was, it probably did us a favor, but it may well come after us. Looks like sentient killers, so no mindless undead. Probably for the worse, though - the mindless are easy to deal with._

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Merion uses spot/search, his heal skill (+9) and if applicable (spell damage or wounds from undead) spellcraft (+22) and knowledge: necromancy (+18) as well. He wants to determine the cause of death, it's time and any other information he can glean.


]


----------



## Rayex (Oct 15, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypt hallway*

After spending a few minutes examining the corpeses, this is what you find out:
1: Three died of wounds inflicted by small crossbow quarrels still lodged in their bodies.
2: The last two seems to have been killed by blows from blunt weapons.
3: They've been dead for close to five days.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 15, 2004)

*It seems, they were killed by weapons - crossbows and maces most likely, see the bolts here and this crushing wound there - so undead are probably out.*, Merion comments as he handles the corpse expertly, exposing the wounds for the others to see. Pointing at several morbid details the necromancer continues: *Judging from the usual signs they've been dead for five days. See how the eyes have been consumed by scavengers and the fingers gnawed at? No rigor mortis and decay has set in.* Merion seems quite unconcerned about the disgusting sight. He pokes at the soft flesh thoughtfully and idly tries to remove one of the bolts. *Strange. Morn said, there was a raid three nights ago. By then these drow were already dead. I wonder, what importance there is to this ...*

The wizard gets up again and carefully cleans his hands on a brown rug.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2004)

Rashak grimaces as the chain clatters to the floor.  Peering about, he wonders "Was that set as an alarm?  If there is just this one entrance, it will be well-defended.  Perhaps we should have searched for another entrance."   

Rashak takes the chain and padlock, putting them in his pack.

As Merion casually flips over the first body, Rashak breathes an imperceptible sigh of relief.  "Well, the bodies aren't trapped, at least."

Kneeling by Merion, he says "Drow favor poisoned hand crossbows.  They are also quite devout, in their own way.  Perhaps the maces were wielded by drow priestesses.  But that would mean these drow were killed by other drow.  I wonder why they left the black tabards?"

OOC: Tabards are usually worn above armor, right?  So someone removed the armor and then put the tabards back on?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 15, 2004)

*"So these are Drow..."* Jyren said quietly to himself, kneeling next to the bodies and examining them cloesly. He took a few minutes simply studying the bodies, commiting to memory what they were and similar things, *"Infighting perhaps? If there was a raid three days ago and these were already dead...they were not hidden, it seems. Left in the open...for someone to find them, maybe?"*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 15, 2004)

> *"Infighting perhaps? If there was a raid three days ago and these were already dead...they were not hidden, it seems. Left in the open...for someone to find them, maybe?"*




*Infighting doesn't seem out of character; what we should be asking ourselves would then be 'Is this related to the raids?'. And who could be supposed to find the bodies? Rashak, you know more about the drow than we do ... ?*

Merion ponders for a moment and then adds: *There are possibilities to question the dead, but it would mean a sizable expenditure of energy. I'm not sure, whether or not it's worth it. Should we find other lines of inquiry blocked, I will employ these divinations.*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *Infighting doesn't seem out of character; what we should be asking ourselves would then be 'Is this related to the raids?'. And who could be supposed to find the bodies? Rashak, you know more about the drow than we do ... ?*
> 
> Merion ponders for a moment and then adds: *There are possibilities to question the dead, but it would mean a sizable expenditure of energy. I'm not sure, whether or not it's worth it. Should we find other lines of inquiry blocked, I will employ these divinations.*




"Sorry Merion, I cannot say beyond the speculations we all have already made."

OOC: Is it possible to identify the crossbow bolts as drow bolts?  Or see a bit of drow sleep poison?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 15, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC: Is it possible to identify the crossbow bolts as drow bolts?  Or see a bit of drow sleep poison?




OOC: You see that the quarrels are the ones typically used by the handcrossbows the drow like to use.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> OOC: You see that the quarrels are the ones typically used by the handcrossbows the drow like to use.




OOC: I did an internet search and found the answer to my question about tabards:

Tabard: [n]  a short sleeveless outer tunic emblazoned with a coat of arms; worn by a knight over his armor or by a herald

Pointing to the tabards, Rashak says "They removed the tabards, then the armor, then replaced the tabards.  Why go through the trouble?  It is a sign of some sort, or a warning.  Perhaps by those who are enemies of the spider queen."

Rashak will remove a tabard and place it in his pack.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 15, 2004)

Merion sniffs at the bolt he pried from one of the drow, shrugs and throws it aside.

*Leave these empty shells here or store them somewhere else, that would be the question. I say, we simply go on and see, what else we discover.*

He watches curiously as Rashak takes one of the tabards with him. _There are possibilities in this, if this is no random backstabbing. And he's the expert on these creatures. Maybe I can pose a _deathless inquiry_ to one of them tomorrow and find out. For now we should map out these tombs, though._


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2004)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *Leave these empty shells here or store them somewhere else, that would be the question. I say, we simply go on and see, what else we discover.*
> [/i]




"I could move them if you want.  Perhaps to one of the empty back rooms of the crypt we are camping in."   

Rashak is otherwise ready to move on.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 16, 2004)

Hazrael kneels next to one of the Drow.  He lets his eyes slowly drift over the room, trying to ignore whatever marks the other three have just made.  He picks out every detail on the ground, every scuff mark, every splash of dried bl00d.  He closes his eyes tightly and tries to visualize the fight as it happened five nights ago.


OOC:



Spoiler



Crazy usage of various skills and feats.  Search to find footprints, Spot to find trace bl00d or scuffs, Survival and Track to follow footsteps in the room, knowledge(geography) to notice marks not in keeping with a cave/tunnel/crypt.  whew!


----------



## Rayex (Oct 16, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypt hallway*

After a few moments you rise and follow the barely visible footprints that leads back into the hill. They follow the hallway for almost fifty feet before it turns to the right, leading further into the hillside. The door almost halfway down the hallway on the left side seems undisturbed. From what you can see, there was an additional dozen or so drow present when the fight happened, and two bodies were dragged away after the fight. From the signs it seems it was a short fight, and the little group might have been suprised.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2004)

Rashak wants to check the door.  (As can be seen by his actions so far, it's his usual inclination to want to check everything.)  He'll go along with the majority vote though.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 16, 2004)

*I can't see anything in the way of tracks, I'll have to simply follow your lead, Hazrael*, Merion comments amusedly, amazed that someone can find tracks on a solid stone floor. _Well, it's dusty, but still ..._

As they reach the door, the wizard shrugs, his cloak seeming to continue the movement for a few moments. *Secure your back, I always say. Any time we spend now making sure, we don't have to spend later.*


----------



## Rayex (Oct 16, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts hallway*

Hazrael checks the door before you open it, and it is quite trap-free. The door swing open and before you you see a hallway extend about forty feet into the darkess before ending in what looks like a small crypt, though there is no sarcophagus. Two alcoves branch off from each side of the hall. These are also apparently empty, except for a thick coating of dust.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 16, 2004)

*Doesn't look like trouble*, Merion comments. *Let's go?*

_Why would anyone go to such lengths to build an empty crypt, though?_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 16, 2004)

*"Is it normal for a place such as this to be so...empty?"* Jyren asked quietly as he stayed with the group. The dust seemed to almost be making him sick. It was too...dry. Too dead. Of course, that should have been expected from a crypt, but still, this was even more awkward than he'd expected.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 16, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts*

You follow the hallway, and when it turns right, you see a door on the left-hand side of the now southward leading hallway. The door here was obviously once plastered shut, but the wide crack in the plaster surrounding it indicates that it has been broken open. The door is now closed. Hazrael quickly declare the door safe for opening, and it swing open. You see a short hallway leading into a bigger room.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 19, 2004)

_If this is the Drow's entrance to our world, it's lack of defense seems oddly suspicious.  Perhaps the Drow near the entrance _were_ the guards of this crypt ... but that would mean that we are dealing with Drow that are opposed to a group powerful enough to control this entrance.  

That would make the Drow we are hunting powerful enough to threaten authority by attacking an entrance to the Underdark, but small and radical enough to use their time on raids so as to build fear.  _

Hazrael face shows little of his thoughts.  Instead his eyes move over the ground and the walls, the doors and the tombs, hoping to detect danger before it takes them by surprise.  So far they had been lucky, but if this entrance was as important as he suspected, there would be more than a few traps in place.

Finally, Hazrael stands upright and turns to the rest of the group.  *  I don't like the feel of this crypt.  It should be more occupied and more well defended.  Be on the watch.*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 19, 2004)

Merion's eyes narrow as he sees the forcibly opened door. _Is that the way to the passage? And did they break out or was the way opened from without?_

*The trail leads through here? It could be a useful chokepoint ...*


[OOC: Before continuing Merion tries to determine, whether the door was broken open from the inside or the outside.]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> Finally, Hazrael stands upright and turns to the rest of the group.  *  I don't like the feel of this crypt.  It should be more occupied and more well defended.  Be on the watch.*




This confused Jyren, and it was fairly obvious on his face, *"Why...should this be more occupied? It is a crypt, yes? And usually those dead just...stay dead here, yes? Or perhaps I'm even more uninformed about the world than I believed..."*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 19, 2004)

*We're barely past the entrance - it's perfectly normal, that there would be nothing here. Deeper down perhaps, be it drow or undead, but not this close to sunlight.*


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 20, 2004)

*My fear comes from the presence of the slain Drow so near the entrance.  I feel they may have bee the guards to this entrance, and that the crypt has been taken over by another group of Drow.  Since the group of the first Drow would likely take action, it seems odd that the raiding Drow, have not fully defended the crypt from this.*


----------



## Rayex (Oct 20, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypt*

Merion: The door was broken open from the outside.


OOC: Sorry for the absence these days. I've had a helluva week the last week, but now things are starting to calm down, and I'll check in more often now!


----------



## Rayex (Oct 21, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypt*

You're in the hallway. The hallway goes on for almost fifty feet before ending in a set of stairs going down. To your left the door Hazrael just opened, inside there is, as far as you can see, only tombs (you only see a part of the room from the doorway), and halfway down the hallway there is a closed door on the right-hand wall. What do you do?


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 22, 2004)

_Broken open from the outside. Mmhh, probably the drow investigating the crypts._

*The passage to the Underdark is probably deeper down. Let's make sure we leave no surprises at our backs, though.*

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Hey, with ENWorld down for days at a time hardly anyone noticed  Now that it's back up, we can continue. 

I'm in favor of not repeating the search-open-look-nothing-continue routine more than necessary. Unless there's opposition or something that seems out of the ordinary, can we say, that the party briefly examines every door/room/etc? Just a suggestion ...


]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2004)

((OOC: Agreed, only search what looks odd.))

Jyren's attention was down the hallway and the stairs. He looked to the others, *"It seems like this is just a place used to pass through...I expect that what we seek is down those stairs."*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 22, 2004)

Rashak feels vaguely uneasy for leaving so many places uninvestigated.  The tombs where they decided to camp, the tomb with the stuck door, the last room, and now this one.  It didn't seem to him like they had investigated them thoroughly enough.  It's not something Rashak usually worried about, but people like Merion and Jyren have taught him how important it is to investigate and not just rush into battle.  Yet Merion and Jyren did not seem concerned.  And Hazrael seemed to be in a rush.  

Could Hazrael be leading them into an ambush?  Well, a good fight was more Rashak's speed anyway, he thinks as he flexes his muscles and shakes his shoulders out.

"Alright, let's move on then."


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 22, 2004)

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Just to clarify: What I meant is, that the party *does* make sure, that there are no sources of danger overlooked, but we (as players) don't explicitely every single door/room/corridor. As this is a PbP game it makes sense to 'compress' repetitious actions like that - 'We search everything in sight while moving in the general direction of the stairs' would have been clearer perhaps. 


]


----------



## Rayex (Oct 23, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts. Battle with the lions, Round 1.*

While the rest wait for Hazrael to clear the door, the Tiefling moves slowly through the opening, trying to figure out if its safe or not. He moves slowly but suddenly something happens. On the floor at the threshold of the crypt, a dangerous-looking glypth suddenly becomes visible and flashes bright blue. With a peal of thunder, two bright-golden lions appear, roaring with anger!
Beyond the glowing lions stands several more stone sarcophagi - at least four, probably close to ten.


*Round 1:*
Hazrael - 21
Rashak - 19
Lion 1 - 14
Merion - 14
Lion 2 - 9
Jyren - 4


----------



## silentspace (Oct 23, 2004)

For a fraction of a second, Rashak admires the lions, impressed by their combination of strength, speed, and ferocity. They are quite formidable foes. Then, without further thought, Rashak springs forward, his blades spinning defensively.

OOC: Entering a dervish dance, using Combat Expertise to its fullest.  If possible, he will move to make a full attack on the first lion, and end his movement in a spot with cover from both lions to protect himself from their charge (perhaps using the sarcophagi as cover?). If that's not possible, he'll end his movement adjacent to one lion (preventing it from charging), using its body to block the other lion's charge.

AC 30, Full Atk +15/+10 melee (1d6+13+1d6 sneak/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar) and +15/+10 melee (1d6+10+1d6 sneak/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar)

Below is a stat block for Rashak in a Dervish Dance.  The stat block does not include modifiers for Combat Expertise.

*Rashak Varin (in Dervish Dance), Male Human Brb 1/Brd 1/Cloistered Cle 1/Fav 1/Ftr 4/Rog 1/Spirit Sha 1/Dervish 5*:
Medium-size Humanoid; HD 1d12+9d10+30; hp 105, Init +7 (Dex, Imp Init); Spd 50 ft; AC 25 (+9 Defense, +2 AC Bonus, +3 Dex, +1 Ring); Atk +22 melee (1d6+13/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar); Full Atk +20/+15 melee (1d6+13/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar) and +20/+15 melee (1d6+10/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar);SA Sneak Attack +1d6; SQ Aura (Chaos), Bardic Knowledge/Lore, Bardic Music (Countersong), Bardic Music (Fascinate), Bardic Music (Inspire Courage), Blindsight 60 ft (2/day), Keensight, Luck Domain Reroll, Movement Mastery, Slashing Blades, Trapfinding, Travel Domain Freedom of Movement, Turn or Rebuke Undead; AL CG; SV Fort +19, Ref +17, Will +17; Str 22, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 12.
_Skills:_ Balance +10, Bluff +6, Climb +15, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +3, Intimidate +3, Jump +21, Listen +15, Perform (dance) +13, Sense Motive +6, Sleight of Hand +5, Spot +15, Survival +6, Swim +7, Tumble +18. _Feats:_ Alertness, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Mobility, Spring Attack, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Weapon Specialization (Scimitar)
*Takes 10 on Jump, Perform (dance), and Tumble.

Also, please note that Rashak will be moving at full speed, since the lions are flat-footed and can't make AoOs.  He'll still tumble though (why not?)


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 23, 2004)

[OOC: Using Spellcraft & Knowledge: The Planes (if applicable), just to be sure

Merion will get within range (50 ft.) and cast _scorching ray_ focusing both rays on one of the lions, preferably the one less wounded (ranged touch attack at +5, no save, 8d6 fire damage). His stats deviate from the char sheet as follows: AC 19 (_mage armor_) and 48 + 1d10+10 HP (_false life_). Merion will make sure, that Jyren has a line of sight towards the beasts and that he is in no immediate danger (using his 5' step to get out of the way if necessary. 

IC descriptions to come, once the situation is more clear to me near the bottom of the initiative ]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2004)

Jyren jumped with the appearance of the creatures, but quickly composed himself. Upon seeing what was going on around him, he reacted by allowing his mind to flow through the energy around him before forcing it outwards towards the two lions.

((OOC: Casting Dispel Magic...trying an area dispel to get them if I can.))


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 24, 2004)

_By Mielikki, there was no trap there!  Of al lthe times to let feelings about others get in the way of a task; this will only lesses their opinions of me._

in battle:
5 foot step backwards
activate haste
rapid shot nearest lion


----------



## Rayex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts. Battle with the lions, Round 1.*

Hazrael calmly takes a small step backwards before launching four arrows in rapid succession. 

Almost at the same time Rashak startes an elaborate dance of combat, blades spinning at the lion, some finding the mark, some missing. The lion falls dead to the floor, and Rashak is able to strike a hit on the second lion as well before stopping a few feet behind it, as if hiding behind one of the sarcophagi.

The necromancer move to the door-opening and cast away two rays of fire at the second lion. Both hit, and the lion roars in defiance. He also cloncludes that this must be a pair of Celestial Dire Lion.

The lion, obviously angry, turn towards Rashak and a sweep with its claws hits him across the chest. 

Jyren, seeing his companion in peril, quicly cast a spell of dispelling, aiming it at the last lion. Somehow the lion is not affected, and it is still there, close by Rashak.


*Round 2:*
Hazrael
Rashak
Merion
Lion 2
Jyren

Hazrael active Haste and use Rapid shot. He shoots 4 times, miss 1 time. He does 22 damage.
Rashak activates the Dervish Dance and attacks the closest lion. 3 of his attacks strike true, and he does 56 damage, killing one lion. He is able to cleave the second lion, doing 16 damage.
Merion cast Scorching Ray at the last lion, and both rayes hits, beating the lions SR. They do 24 damage.
Lion 2 moves to Rashak and attacks. It hits, doing 9 damage.
Jyren cast Dispell Magic at the lion. He beats the lions SR but the dispell check is too low.

Hazrael is uninjured
Rashak has taken 9 damage
Merion is uninjured
Jyren is uninjured
Lion 1 has taken 78 damage and is quite dead
Lion 2 has taken 40 damage

*Active Spells, feats etc:*
Hazrael is using Boots of Speed
Rashak is in a Dervish Dance
Merion has Mage Armor, False Life and Protection From Arrows


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 24, 2004)

_Celestial Dire Lions, summoned from a glyph of warding. Probably a trap set by the creators of the crypt - drow are seldom known to employ creatures drawn from Mount Celestia. Either way, Hazrael didn't notice the glyph and now we have to send them back to the planes._

Rashak and Hazrael both react while Merion is still sizing up the situation and dispatch the first lion easily in an amazing display of swordmanship and archery. Focusing on the second lion Merion speaks two words of binding and _pushes_ the energy of the weave through his gestures. With a loud hissing sound twin rays of orange light issue from the wizard's hands and burn into the lion's side. _I had aimed for the head. Oh well ..._

Even while preparing his next spell Merion nods approvingly as Jyren tries to dispel the magic binding the lions. _A good try, if unsuccessful. When it comes to matters of spellcraft he isn't half as unsecure as he is otherwise._

[OOC: If the second lion survives Hazrael and Rashak's attacks, Merion will try to finish him off with _magic missile_]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 24, 2004)

Well that had been productive. Jyren kept his focus though, but decided a more direct course of action was needed. Glancing to the others for a quick moment, he drew his shortsword. Letting out a deep breath, he moved in to provide what help he could, though it would probably come too late.

((Drawing weapon and moving in...nothing special here.))


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 24, 2004)

In battle:
deactivate haste (9 rounds left)
five foot step backwards
rapid shot remaining lion


edit OOC: did you count sneak attack damage against that first lion during the first round?  22 damage seems low for 9d6 extra damage... or are summons made not flat footed?  im shaky on those rules.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2004)

Rashak, encouraged by how quickly Hazrael's arrows and his slashes had brought down the first lion, grimaces as the lion moves around the sarcophagus to claw his chest, ripping his skin.  At least the sarcophagus prevented the lion from using its famed pounce!  Then he sees two rays of fire scorch into the lion's side, and he knows its end is near.  Rashak presses his attack.

OOC: Dropping Combat Expertise.

AC 25, hp 96/105
Full Atk +20/+15 melee (1d6+13/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar) and +20/+15 melee (1d6+10/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar)


----------



## Rayex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts. Battle with the lions, Round 2.*



			
				demonatheist said:
			
		

> edit OOC: did you count sneak attack damage against that first lion during the first round? 22 damage seems low for 9d6 extra damage... or are summons made not flat footed? im shaky on those rules.



OOC: I knew there was something I'd forgot! Will try to remember next time, although it would be nice *grin* if you'd all put the same info as Silentspace did the last time (not the whole statblock, but the info about the attack, spell etc. Things like attack bonus, damage, DC for spells, etc.), only a request though. Well, on to the battle:

Seeing the last lion standing there all alone, Hazrael takes a small step backwards and fire another hail of arrows at the poor creature. All three arrows strike true. When the last arrow pierce the lion in its chest, it dies. The corpse of the lions slowly fade into nothing.

You now see the room more clearly. It is almost sixty feet deep, filled with close to a dozen open sarcophagi. It looks like this was a burial chamber for the higher middle class. In the middle coffin you see some kind of spear sticking out.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2004)

OOC: I think Rashak is the only one who's stats change, due to his dervish dance and his whirling frenzy.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 24, 2004)

Jyren still kept his sword out anyway, and had a long look around the room. For a time, he was silent. It was strange how his attitude changed during a situation like that, but his expression had soon returned to 'normal' and he asked, *"Protected against graverobbers? That did not seem like something that fits the reputation of Drow..."*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2004)

Rashak ends his dance, fatigued.  Calming his mind, he reaches out to the spirit world for healing energy, and his wounds slowly close.

OOC: Casting lesser vigor.  
Lesser Vigor is from Complete Divine.  It heals 1 hp/round for 11 rounds.
Spirit Shaman Spells left: 3/2


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 24, 2004)

Hazrael takes a deep breath, and quickly his breathing is normal, inaudible.  He goes to where the lions had appeared and looks for any arrows that survived being shot, then turns to Rashak.  *You're good with a blade, human.*  He then walks, arrow-nocked, through the doorway where the glyph had been hidden, searching the room for any more surprises.


OOC: 



Spoiler



I'll do that next time rayex.  I think i was just in a hurry to get some actions out as I was first in initiative.  Also, I'm guessing I failed a search check on the glyph?  

How much experience did we get for that? ^^


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 24, 2004)

Merion lets go of the Weave and quietely whistles. *That's some archery technique you have there, Hazrael ...*

_And a shame, that it was a spell of summoning. People are less likely to complain about lion skeletons, although it's so much less sophisticated._



> *"Protected against graverobbers? That did not seem like something that fits the reputation of Drow..."*




Nodding in agreement Merion elaborates: *Most likely. These were creatures hailing from Mount Celestia, infused with power holy to the deities residing there. Intruders classified as 'evil' by those powers would surely have had a much harder time. I wouldn't put it past the drow, but it seems unlikely.*

He lets his gaze wander about the room as he enters the room proper. *What's that over there? Something sticking from that coffin?*


----------



## Rayex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts*

The one arrow that didn't hit the lion was destroyed as it hit the wall, and Hazrael can't seem to find anything else besides the ten open coffins around the room. They are alle more or less empty, only a few bones are left of the previous "inhabitants", and a few items here and there.


OOC: Yeah, you totally failed it 
As for the experience, I'll keep a pool and give it out whenever there is enough for a level-up.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 25, 2004)

_What a waste of money and power, building grand complexes for such broken shells nobody will ever care for._ Merion reaches for one of the fingerbones in the coffin next to him but stops and inch short of it, hesitating. _I wouldn't put it past the fools to have laid even more wards. Ahh,  f*** it._ He picks up the bone anyway and holds it up for a moment examining it. Then with a sudden motion he flicks it across the room. For a moment his cloak flutters as if disturbed by a gust of wind and the glossy black material seems to form the sneering visage of some hideous beast. *Fools.*

Merion turns away from the open coffin, his voice calm again and his cloak the same dull and plain fabric as before. *Nothing of interest here as far as I'm concerned. What about you?*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 25, 2004)

Rashak is guarding the door, looking down both corridors so the party can search without worry of being snuck up on.

OOC: Hide +13, Listen +15, Spot +15


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 26, 2004)

Hazrael inspects the corpses more closely, seeing if they were buried with anything valuable.  

_The necromancer won't care what I do here, and I don't particularly care what the others think.  I have a respect for life and do not see a need for respect of the     .  If they have anything of value, it is only fitting that it be used._

Hazrael takes a moment to peer at Rashak.

_An odd one, he.  He     s me, of course, but that's nothing new.  However, he seems to have experience with those scimitars, and expert footwork.  It is important that we remain allies, if not friends._


OOC: 



Spoiler



search check for anything valuable among the corpses.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

*"I believe we should let the dead...be dead,"* Jyren said quietly. The idea was there, but he sure hadn't finished that very well. Hopefully they'd get the idea, at least, *"Thankfully, that trap seems to indicate that the Drow simply pass through this place instead of hiding in every corner..."*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 26, 2004)

> *"I believe we should let the dead...be dead"*



Merion shrugs noncommitally. _I could say a lot about that, but I won't. Not now and here anyway._



> *"Thankfully, that trap seems to indicate that the Drow simply pass through this place instead of hiding in every corner..."*




He bursts out laughing. *Yeah, that's something positive at least. But let go of your paranoia only once and it gets you, usually from behind. *

_So quiet and unassuming, but then with no more than a few words he changes the situation. Still waters run deep, it is said. I wonder, what that says about me ..._

Passing Rashak at the door, briefly looking at the scratch the lion's paw left (At least celestial talons are unlikely to carry an infection, eh?) Merion leaves the burial room and squints down the hallway.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 26, 2004)

Having pocketed (or not) whatever it was that he found in the tombs, Hazrael walks towards the doorway where Rashak and Merion are standing.  He sees Merion squinting, says to him midstride, *Dark, isn't it?*  He walks past them, down the hallway.

_At least I have some use in this group.  And at least when I miss a trap, the danger falls on me first.  I don't need anyone else taking the first pounce of whatever lions we meet.  The humans can hat3 me, but I'll make them value me first._


OOC:  



Spoiler



"But let go of your paranoia only once and it gets you, usually from behind."  -  thats what _she_ said!.

"Still waters run deep"  -  Oddly fitting for Jyren's background, no?


and yes, my computer censors out the word hat3.  hope yo can forgive leet.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> Having pocketed (or not) whatever it was that he found in the tombs




OOC: Heh, I'm beginning to see why you wanted Hazrael to be such an aloof outsider, you sneaky devil, you.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 26, 2004)

Merion nods and looks at Hazrael curiously. *You can see in the dark, can't you?*

[OOC:



Spoiler



<<"Still waters run deep" - Oddly fitting for Jyren's background, no?>> Oh yes 


]


----------



## Rayex (Oct 26, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts*

Hazrael, after searching all the coffins, finds a silver neckless set with moonstones, a gold ring set with a black pearl, a gold torc, a shortspear with a lightning engraved on it and a wand.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

Jyren found his attenion on the corridor they had left behind. Someone had to watch the back of the group, and as he was weary of dealing with the corpses of the dead, he decided that the job fit him well. He looked to the others with a slight grin, *"The dark hides us as well as anything else...so, another good thing, it would seem."*

((OOC: Very fitting. Hehe))


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 26, 2004)

*Unfortunately those living in perpetual darkness are much more accustomed to it. Darkness is unlikely to be to our advantage, once we go deeper down.* Merion frowned.

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Grave robbing pays out, it seems 


]


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 27, 2004)

*Yes, I can see.  It has always seemed odder to me that others cannot.  Does anyone want this short spear?  I have little use for it.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Jyren shook his head, then raised his sword some, *"This does me well enough...if I can use it, that is."*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 27, 2004)

*Well, it's a matter of organic structure. If you take a close look ... ah, nevermind. Anyway, I'm well provided for.* Merion grins and lets tiny sparks spring between his fingers.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 27, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypt*

Hazrael moves down the corridor to second door, twenty feet from the stairs going down, and searches it for traps. Thinking it trap-free he opens it. The moment he touches the door-handle pain rakes through his head, as if a thousand needles tries to pierce his brain at the same time. The pain quickly subsides, but the ache and memory is still there.

The door swings open. This vaults's most prominent feature is a large stone statue of a regal-looking woman dressed in a long, elegant gown. Her pose is commanding, and her presence is imposing even in stone as she stares imperiously toward the door. Two doors behind her and two doors flanking her lead out of this antechamber. 


OOC: Took 21 damage. Lucky with the fort save though!


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 27, 2004)

_Ouch, that had to hurt. Of course, magical traps are very hard to find by mundane means._

*I could use a spell of divination to point out magical traps, but it lasts only a few minutes, so we'd have to be quick ...*, Merion offers. 

[OOC: 



Spoiler



For the record, whenever something magical happens (such as a spell cast, a spell triggered or effect encountered), Merion will use his spellcraft skill to determine what exactly happens.


]


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 27, 2004)

Hazrael's face cringes with pain, but he tries not to let the others see.  *That was ... a surprise.*  After taking a few breaths to calm himself, he takes a good look around the room.  *Interesting statue, especially in a place of the dead.  What do you make of it?*




ooc: 



Spoiler



lucky with fort save...aka d3ath effect?  gah!  why can i not find traps?  I've missed both of the ones we've encountered!  am i rolling crappy, or is my modifier not high enough?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmm...that was twice now that Hazrael had failed to find any traps. Of course, Jyren did not think any less of the other, as he himself had failed with his spell earlier. They would simply have to deal with the consequences of mistakes.

As Jyren looked over the statue, he got out his wand and pointed it towards Hazreal, *"I believe you could use a little healing..."*

((Using Wand of Cure Modete Wounds of Hazrael. Two charges if the first doesn't heal very much.))


----------



## Rayex (Oct 28, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypt*

Merion identifies the spell as a divine spell of the Necromancy school, called Slay Living. You have seen it before, and Hazrael was lucky - this time!

Jyren takes out a wand and a soft light surrounds Hazrael a fem moments. 

You are now at the second door down this hallway. Do you enter the newly opened room, the one with the statue and the four doors, or do you go down the stairs further down the hallway?


OOC: Your rolls were not the best. However, your search score is not that high, so I expect you will have trouble finding most of the traps...
Jyren healed 11 HP with 1 charge.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 28, 2004)

Merion briefly touches his eyelids and speaks an arcane syllable, empowering his sight magically. His eyes narrowed to slits he looks around the room, searching for the telltale signs of operating spells. _Sure enough, there's the residue of the slaying spell. Pesky godsmen tossing them about like nothing. They probably don't even understand, what their gods are gifting them. Now lets see about the rest of the room ..._

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Using _detect magic_ (duration 10 minutes) to detect any operating spells, magic items or lingering auras, their strength, school of magic, etc. Merion will also take a brief look at Hazrael trying to determine to what degree he is equipped with magic. He'll continue concentrating on the spell until noted otherwise or the duration runs out.


]


----------



## Rayex (Oct 28, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts*

There is no magic active in the chamber, as far as you can see. 
When you look at Hazrael, you see several auras surrounding him. From what you can see, his hands, feet, bow, cloak and amulet is shrouded in auras.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 28, 2004)

*As far as I can see, there're no magical traps here.*, Merion says slowly. *Indeed, no magic at all.*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2004)

OOC: What do you mean Mr. DM?  Hazrael's search ranks are pretty good!  *nervously clears throat*


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 29, 2004)

[OOC: 



Spoiler



So, what are we going to do? Merion if for checking out the doors and what lies behind them before going down. He isn't going to go first, though 


]


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 29, 2004)

Hazrael stands up straight, adjusts his cloak, and puts his hood down.  He says *thank you for the healing*.  He then strides boldly into the room whose door was trapped, bow drawn.

_They probably all see me as      weight!  I have to show that I'm of some value, if only to avoid some hatr3d._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Jyren acknowledged the thanks with a simple nod, and was about to speak but Hazrael had already stepped into the room. In Jyren's mind, this was just another of the room that the Drow did not care about...therefore, since their job was to find these Drow, the other rooms were unimportant. Of course, his attitude wasn't common among most adventurers, and knowing this he gladly followed along anyway.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 31, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts*

As Hazrael enters the room with the four doors, the statue of the regal lady suddenly starts to move its lips. It speaks, saying something in a language none of you understands.


----------



## Dakkareth (Oct 31, 2004)

_What the hell? It didn't register as magical ... but what use would masking spells be?_

Merion looks at the others and shrugs before concentrating on the statue with enhanced sight.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

Jyren was noticably startled by the statue, stepping back slightly and looking around nervously, *"Perhaps it is a warning...?"* he suggested carefully.


----------



## Rayex (Nov 2, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts*

OOC: I take it you'll activate your undead-sight?

If so:

As Merion consentrate on the statue, closing his healthy eye, he sees a strong aura emanating from the statue.


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 2, 2004)

[OOC: Actually that's not, what he does. Merion tried to look for magic he might have overlooked and if nothing's there, he'll chalk it up to an _undetectable aura_ effect or something like that. Unless there's something else, that gives any hints. If spot / knowledge doesn't get him any info he's just out of luck at this point]


----------



## Rayex (Nov 2, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the cryptsa*

In thats case:

You don't see anything besides the statue.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Nov 3, 2004)

Hazrael takes a quick step back, away from the statue, and draws his bow.  He sneers at the statue,*What do you want of us, enchanted one!?* 

_at least no one would expect me to have seen this coming, although the wizard seems more startled than he rightfully should...this is strange magic indeed._


----------



## Rayex (Nov 4, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypt*

Suddenly the woman that the statue is made after is standing infront of you. She is somewhat hazy and transculent, obvisouly she is nothing natural. You see the statue behind her, again silent as the grave.
The shock is too much for Jyren, and he feels at once weaker.

OOC: 



Spoiler



Jyren failed his Fortitude check, and has suffered 1 str, 1 dex and 4 con drain. Merion recognize what it is at once; she is a ghost, and she just used her Horrific Appearance to scare poor Jyren.




*Initiative:*
Hazrael - 26
Rashak - 24
Merion - 17
Lady - 8
Jyren - 6


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 4, 2004)

Merion takes a step back. _Damn, I should have expected something like this. Among us I'm the one, who  should know the ways of the undead. Talking to ghosts is bad enough, fighting them can be unpleasant. That one time, when ... stop daydreaming!_

If violence is being avoided:
*We have no desire for confrontation. What is it you want?* He repeats the question in all languages he knows.

If Hazrael and Rashak attack or the woman threatens the party:
Merion shakes his head, letting his braid fly and chasing doubt and anger from his mind. In a strange, harsh voice he intones three unintelligible words and makes a strangling gesture with his right hand. A sudden gust of cold air sweeps wisps of fog across the room, that coalesce into ethereal chains around the silent figure, trying to fix her in place.


[OOC: Possibility 1: Trying diplomacy at +10. Languages in order of trying: Draconic, Celestial, Infernal, Undercommon. Ready an action to react to violence as per 2.
Possibility 2: Casting _halt undead_, DC 22.]


----------



## silentspace (Nov 5, 2004)

Rashak watches the statue speak with suspicion. Then when the translucent woman appears in front of them, Rashak attacks. "Jyren, stay behind me!"

OOC: Activating Whirling Frenzy, with a full attack if possible, trying to place himself between the Lady and Jyren.

Attack:
+21 melee (1d6+12/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar)

Full Attack with Extra Attack:
+17/+17/+12 melee (1d6+12/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar) and +17/+12 melee (1d6+8/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar)

[*Rashak Varin (in Whirling Frenzy), Male Human Brb 1/Brd 1/Cl Cle 1/Fav 1/Ftr 4/Rog 1/Spir Sha 1/Dervish 5*:
Medium-size Humanoid; HD 1d12+9d10+30; hp 105, Init +7 (Dex, Imp Init); Spd 50 ft; AC 27 (+9 Defense, +2 AC Bonus, +3 Dex, +1 Ring, +2 Dodge); Atk +21 melee (1d6+12/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar); Full Atk +19/+14 melee (1d6+12/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar) and +19/+14 melee (1d6+8/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar) or Full Atk +17/+17/+12 melee (1d6+12/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar) and +17/+12 melee (1d6+8/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar);SA Sneak Attack +1d6, Whirling Frenzy Extra Attack; SQ Aura (Chaos), Bardic Music (Countersong), Bardic Music (Fascinate), Bardic Music (Inspire Courage), Keensight, Luck Domain Reroll, Movement Mastery, Slashing Blades, Travel Domain Freedom of Movement, Turn or Rebuke Undead; AL CG; SV Fort +19, Ref +19, Will +17; Str 26, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 12.
_Skills:_ Balance +10, Climb +17, Intimidate +3, Jump +23, Listen +15, Sense Motive +6, Spot +15, Survival +6, Swim +9. _Feats:_ Alertness, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Mobility, Spring Attack, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (Scimitar), Weapon Specialization (Scimitar).
*Takes 10 on Jump.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Nov 6, 2004)

His bow already drawn, Hazrael lets fly two arrows, without changing his facial expression of caution.  He catches the Woman unprepared, as she had barely shown signs of aggression when the arrows were let loose.  

OOC: two arrows at +21/+16 for 1d8 +5 dmg, also +3d6 sneak attack damage if the woman is flatfooted.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 6, 2004)

Stumbling back slightly and hearing Rashak's words, Jyren calls out, "Not a problem staying back!! Not a problem at all!!"

As he backed up, he held up his holy symbol, doing what best he could to at least keep the thing away.

((Turn Undead if possible.))


----------



## Rayex (Nov 6, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypt - Battle with the woman ghost*

Hazrael reacts as lightning, and two arrows strikes true, hitting the female squarly in the chest. A 37 and a 32, both hit. 13 damage + 14 sneak attack damage.

In a frenzy of human flesh and glinting scimitars, Rashak engages the ghost in melee, hitting her across the abdomen. A 28, a hit. Dealing 11 damage.

All of a sudden the woman is like parazlysed, standing there, unable to do anything. Merions spell was successfull. She rolled a 12, halted.

OOC: You want to change your action Jyren, now that the ghost is immobalized?


*Round 1:*
Jyren - 6
*Round 2:*
Hazrael
Rashak
Merion 
Lady

Hazrael - 10 damage
Rashak - 9 damage
Merion - 0 damage
Jyren - 0 damage
Woman - 38 damage


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2004)

((Well, in that case I'll use Lesser Restoration on myself to try to heal some of that. ))


----------



## Rayex (Nov 7, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((Well, in that case I'll use Lesser Restoration on myself to try to heal some of that. ))




Lesser Restoration "only" cures Ability Damage, not Ability Drain, that would not help much. I've read and re-read the description of the Restoration spells, and from what I understand you need to use a Restoration, or better, to regain drained abilities. Correct me if I'm wrong, of course!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Lesser Restoration "only" cures Ability Damage, not Ability Drain, that would not help much. I've read and re-read the description of the Restoration spells, and from what I understand you need to use a Restoration, or better, to regain drained abilities. Correct me if I'm wrong, of course!



 ((Curses, you're right. I think I'll just cry in the corner at this point. In that case I'll just do a simple casting of Prayer.))


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 7, 2004)

*Rules discussion*

[OOC: See the OOC thread]

Seem, I have to write some more to appease the system. Ignore this.


----------



## Rayex (Nov 7, 2004)

I guess you will want to use Lesser Restoration to cure some damage then. What ability do you want to use it on?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2004)

((...Con. Most definitely use it on Con. ))


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2004)

Hearing Merion incant magic and the undead seem to stand still, Rashak will delay a full attack until another party member attacks the Lady or the Lady twitches (moves even a fraction of an inch).

"What are you doing Merion?"


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 8, 2004)

*This is a ghost, the restless soul of some, who is afraid to make the next step. They are quite dangerous to the living* (he nods towards Jyren and grimaces) *and I hoped to avoid a fight - sometimes they can be reasoned with. Better have her bound than free to attack us, though - my spell of chaining will last for a minute, shorter once you take action against her.*

Merion inspects the ethereal chains of magic around the figure and then the ghost herself. _What is the reason behind her existance? Ghosts don't come into being just like that ..._

*We should decide quickly, what to do.*


----------



## silentspace (Nov 8, 2004)

Rashak tightens his grip on his scimitars as he hears Merion's words.  But what now?

"I thought you were going to talk to it?  Can you communicate with it?" Rashak looks at Merion quizzically. "Well, if we let it go, it will only chase after us, won't it?  But if we manage to put it down, I think there's a chance that it won't come back, right?"


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 8, 2004)

*That's not an option anymore, I'm afraid.* Merion grimaces again pointing at the insubstantial tears in the figure's appearance. *Not that my hopes were high at any point - ghosts are stark mad more often than not. Unless anyone has a better idea, we should try and finish her off fast.*

With narrowed eyes the necromancer observes the pale figure, keeping a spell ready just in case.

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Readying a _magic missile_, should anything end the spell.


]


----------



## silentspace (Nov 8, 2004)

Rashak nods at Merion, then turns to full attack the Lady.

OOC:
Full Attack with Extra Attack:
+17/+17/+12 melee (1d6+12/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar) and +17/+12 melee (1d6+8/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar)


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 9, 2004)

Merions takes a step back and raises his hands. _Now be quick about it,_ he thinks towards his companions.

Before the ghost acts, but preferably after the attacks of the others:
He acts quickly and flings a number of sorcerous missiles at the pale figure. _Such a simple spell and yet the bane of ethereal creatures ...,_ he thinks as the bright violet orbs close in on the ghost, hissing menacingly.

[OOC: Yay for _Magic Missile_ and force damage. Damage is 5d4+5, no save, no miss chance. SR applies.]


----------



## Rayex (Nov 10, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypt - Battle with the woman ghost*

Jyren is surrounded by a soft glow, and he feels some of his life-energy returning. 3 con damage restored.

Rashak positions himself close to the halted ghost before launching into a series of attack. 3 hits, one of them a critical. 43 damage total.

In a high-pitched scream of fury, the woman fades from existance, leaving the room empty.


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 10, 2004)

Merion inspects the place, where the ghost vanished, for a moment, then turns to Jyren concernedly.
*Are you alright, Jyren? Ghosts have many dangerous powers ...*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 10, 2004)

Seeing the woman disappear, Jyren allowed himself a sigh of relief. He waved Merion back idly, mumbling, *"I'll be fine. Just a little weak..."* he turned back to look at the statue, *"So shall we continue disturbing the dead while they rest?"*


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 10, 2004)

*Technically speaking the whole point of being a ghost is, that you *don't* rest, but ...* Merion lets his voice trail off, seeing that the finer points of the matter aren't that important right now. *I'd say there's sufficient evidence to show, that the drow didn't investigate this far. To me the question would be, what is more risky? To go on or to leave ourselves possibly open to an attack from behind=*


----------



## silentspace (Nov 10, 2004)

Rashak breathes a sigh of relief as the ghost seems to be gone, at least for now.  Truth to tell, he would have been a lot more rattled by the ghost if Merion weren't here.  With Merion around, the undead were a bit less scary.  Of course, Merion was a bit scary himself...



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *I'd say there's sufficient evidence to show, that the drow didn't investigate this far. To me the question would be, what is more risky? To go on or to leave ourselves possibly open to an attack from behind=*



*

"Let's investigate this tomb more.  That apparition looked just like that statue.  So I have a feeling the Lady was the main opposition here."

Assuming, of course, there isn't a bigger statue of someone else in the next room.*


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 13, 2004)

Merion turns to Hazrael: *What do you think?*

[OOC: 



Spoiler



We're slowing down, it seems ... let's not continue the trend, ok?  :\


]


----------



## Rayex (Nov 13, 2004)

*Day 1 - Inside the crypts*

Sorry for the delay guys; real life sucks sometimes!

You search the four doors, and they all lead into similar rooms. Each room is ten by twenty feet, dusty and holds one coffin each. In the norhern room the lock of the coffin is gone, and the remains of the "occupant" are lying out in the open. On the skeletons head rests a small circlet of gold, and on its right hand index finger a gold ring with an emerald.


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 13, 2004)

Just saying ... the last two PbP I played in fell to pieces, because the players disappeared one by one. I wasn't referring to anyone in particular.

Merion takes a moment to examine the bones in the open coffin. _Maybe these are the mortal remains of that ghost?_

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Heal check to reveal the gender of the deceased. Also looking for anything strange on bones and items, though Merion will not remove ring/circlet at this point.


]


----------



## Rayex (Nov 13, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts*

Yeah, been in a couple of games that died. I won't let this one die though. If a player disapear, he _WILL_ be replaced. Anyway, lets continue.

After several moments of examining the bones, you conclude that it is the remains of a middle-aged male. Everything is completely ordinary, nothing special about it at all.


On another note; do you have access to Libris Mortis Dakkareth? I just got it, and it seems to me that there are loads of things there that would suit Merion.


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 13, 2004)

_Mmhh, can't be the trapped spirit's former shell then._

Making mental note of ring and circlet Merion leaves the coffin be and follows the others. _Once we've finished the reconnaiscance and put up the tripwire, there's time for that. Never let greed interfere with the task at hand ..._

Once the four tomb rooms are explored, assuming there aren't any more side-passages:
Back in the hallway the wizard checks the lighting and makes sure his spells are in place before gesturing towards the stairs down. *Shall we?*

[OOC: 



Spoiler



No, I don't have Libris Mortis and looking at my budget I won't be getting it anytime soon  :\


]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 13, 2004)

Jyren had stayed near the main room, keeping eyes open to the hallway as a precaution. He had no real interest in robbing the dead, especially after his last encounter with one. Upon hearing Merion, Jyren stood up straight and nods, *"On to the next trap, it would seem..."*


----------



## DemonAtheist (Nov 14, 2004)

After a pause, Hazrael turns to Merion.  *i don't know what to think.  Traps seem to point to Drow controlling this crypt, but the ghost suggests that they have not explored all of it.  

As to what we should do...I think we should explore as much of this crypt before nightfall as we can, the possibility being that the raiders are hiding during the day.  At night i can cast an Alarm spell, and the next day we can try to go beyond the crypt.*


EDIT: just noticed that I dont know about the rings and circlets...damn.  Can i make a spot check to try to see them?


hazrael pulls his hood back over his eyes, then goes back into the room with the skeletons.  _what use have the dead for jewelry?_


OOC: 



Spoiler



Haz takes the rings and circlets.  Sorry if any inactivity comments were directed at me, I've been having fun with life as well.


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 14, 2004)

Merion nods to Hazrael's words. *I was thinking along the same lines. If the drow return during the night, we are in the position to repel them and maybe take prisoners. If not, it's another night of safety for the populace and we can delve deeper into the matter, both pysically and metaphorically.* He strokes his beard thoughtfully for a moment, but doesn't elaborate.

_Questioning the dead drow should yield some results. And of course there are other, more risky ways ..._


----------



## silentspace (Nov 16, 2004)

Rashak was glad that his hunch turned out to be right, and that the statue/ghost was the main opponent in the room.

"Should we search for secret doors before moving on?"

OOC: Like before, Rashak is just making a suggestion.  As a fighter-type, his search skill is absolutely horrendous, and he won't bother searching himself.  He will, however, Aid Another if they search.  

And I agree, we should all get Spot checks vs Hazrael's Sleight of Hand check to see if he succeeded in pocketing things without our noticing.  

Sorry for lack of posting, but I think I've been posting pretty often, relatively speaking.  Anyway RL is a bit of a drag right now, so I'm not able to post multiple times a day like I could not too long ago.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

Slowly, Jyren nodded and turned from the unexplored corridor, *"Perhaps rest would be a good idea. If anything, we may be able to catch any Drow attempting another raid."*


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 16, 2004)

*Is it that bad, the draining?*, Merion asks both concerned and interested, though it's hard to say which notion is the stronger one. *If you can continue, we should find the actual passage to the Underdark and secure this entrance. It would make for a tactical advantage ...*

Assuming the others agree:
Merion follows Rashak and the tiefling down the corridor and the stairs, alert for signs of further trouble. _So far the drow we have met were dead - this way I like them best. And untouched crypts often yield knowledge and items of great value. Seems a win-win situation right now ..._

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Remember, that it's only a few hours past midday and we've only been inside the crypts for about 10 minutes game time depending on how long the searches took ...


]


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 18, 2004)

> "Should we search for secret doors before moving on?"



*It can't hurt.* Merion throws Hazrael an expectant look and focuses his attention on walls and ceiling himself.

_Not that *I* will find anything. Ah well._

Seeing nothing out of the ordinary the wizard shrugs, sending his cloak into convulsions almost as if it was alive. Oblivious he produces a small flask from one of his belt pouches and takes a sip. Ahhh!

[OOC: 



Spoiler



Not a potion or anything, just elven ice spirit. Think 'fruity spirit that is always chilly'  EDIT: I say, we move on. *hint hint* 


]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

Jyren raises an eyebrow towards Merion, but smiles slightly, *"I wonder how much more of this place there is..."* he trailed off to look down the unexplored section, *"So, shall we finish this off?"*


----------



## Rayex (Nov 20, 2004)

No spot check required to see the ring and the circlet, they're pretty obvious.

As Hazrael picks up the ring an the circlet a booming voice can be heard coming from the skeleton. Again none of you understand what the voice is saying, but from the tone of it, you are pretty sure that it was a warning or a threat.

After several seconds of silence nothing happens, as far as you are aware. 


You move out of the room and start for the stairs. The hallway ends in a set of stairs leading down. A hallway of worked stone extends some twenty feet from the base of the stairs, then opens into what appears to be a natural cavern. Graves are hollowed out from the walls of this cave, and some jumbles of bones are visible within.

Rashak noticed that Hazrael took the ring and circlet just before the warning from the skeleton. 
The talk about slow posting was not aimed at anyone; as a matter of fact I think this game has been going smooth from day 1. The last two-three weeks slow pacing is my fault entirely and I appologize for that. We should be moving on now though, so just lets have fun guys!


----------



## silentspace (Nov 20, 2004)

Rashak regards Hazrael silently for a moment after the booming voice echoes through the crypt, but says nothing.

Rashak follows Hazrael down the stairs, peering ahead into the darkness, gripping a scimitar in each hand.


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 20, 2004)

_Not again!_

Merion cringes and throws up his hands, ready to call forth a deadly shaping of magic. Seeing Hazrael coming from the room with the open coffin, unharmed, he sighs. _Great, another ward, wonder why it triggered only now. But better safe than sorry, even if it means jumping at shadows._ Merion frown and his left eyelid starts to twitch. _Bad comparison, that._ He lowers his arms again, the left hand unconsciously straying towards his belt, and closes his eyes for a second before abruptly starting towards the stairs. He doesn't comment on the incident either.


The mage eyes the transition from worked stone to cave curiously. Seeing the niches in the cave wall the necromancer strays from the path and approaches the crude graves. A mixture of interest and wariness on his face he examines the first few closely, and the remaining ones in passing. (If anyone calls him, he'll break away and close the distance to the rest of the party)

[OOC: 



Spoiler



This time the paranoia is justified: Merion detects for undead presences. Also making spot/search/etc checks as appropriate for determining, whether anything about the graves is of note. He'll make sure to give every grave a brief glance at least.


]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 20, 2004)

Jyren sighs at the sound of the voice. Even though they didn't see anything happen, didn't mean nothing DID happen. He said nothing, though, having a feeling that they already knew his opinion on robbing the dead(especially after the last two instances).

He quietly followed down the steps and to the cave like section. For some reason, he found himself not wanting to speak. The change of look in the crypt was probably nothing special, but it was worrying.

((Spot/Listen))


----------



## Rayex (Nov 22, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts*

Merion concludes that the graves are just ordinary graves. Some are covered with a yellow mold, but other than that, there is nothing of interest. No undead presence is detectable either in this chamber. Just an ordinary gravechamber, with a gloomy feeling.

Jyrens worry seems to be misplaced...

You decide to move on to the next chamber, moving westward in the complex. A marble statue of this large cavern depicts a gaunt, alien-looking creature with bulbous eyes, an insect's mandibles, and an elongated oval head. More graves are carved into the stone walls all around. 

Merion, you recognize the statue as a symbol of Jergal, guardian of tombs.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 23, 2004)

Rashak takes note of the yellow mold and stays clear of it.  

In the next chamber, Rashak approaches the statue carefully, staying in front of the spellcasters.


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 23, 2004)

Merions smiles wickedly as he recognizes the stature. _Ugly stature you have there, Jergal. Supposed to scare people like me away? Sorry, it's not working._

*The 'guardian of tombs', a fitting title for this one. Standing watch over the emty shells and counting the dead, does that sound like fun to you?* Merions steps up to the stature and blows against it, watching dust fill the air and slowly descend. *He was great once, but now, even if he isn't dead himself, he's mostly forgotten and powerless. Met a disciple of his once, an incarnation of boredom and fun-spoiling,* he adds in a half-mocking voice.

OOC:
Just to clarify, the detect undead was supposed to make sure there wasn't a second ghost, after Hazrael took the ring&circlet and the voice said something. 

Those of you with good sense motive might notice, that Merion is not entirely as comfortable as he seems.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 26, 2004)

*"Beautiful face on him..."* Jyren commented quietly, more to himself than anyone else. Leaning in some, he inspects the look of the statue before looking around to see where this crpyt went to next. It seemed strange to him that they'd seen so little evidence of the Drow so far.


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 27, 2004)

Merion lets his gaze wander through the room for a moment, absently nodding to Jyren's remark. Then, snapping out of his musings, he indicates the passage at the far side of the room and looks at the others questioningly. With a parting look at the statue he follows after Rashak onwards, deeper into the crypts.


OOC:
This is assuming that Merion notices nothing of special interest.

Sorry for taking so long to post ...


----------



## Rayex (Nov 28, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts*

You move away from the statue, deeper into the complex. You enter a tunnel of some sorts, turning sharply to the south for some feet before again going in a westward direction. A abrely noticable bulge in the tunnel is marked by more graves carved into the wall. Here they line only the east side. 
About halfway through the tunnel Merion is suddenly attacked. A sticky strand attackes itself to him, and he is dragged towards the western end of the wall. What you previously thought was a piece of the tunnel wall now appear to have come alive and is dragging Merion towards its gaping maw.


*Innitative:*
Rashak - 21
Merion - 16
Jyren - 15
Roper - 14
Hazrael - 8


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 28, 2004)

Merion gives a cry of surprise (*What the ...?*) as the gluey tentacle closes around his ankles and pulls him off his feet. Hitting the floor painfully he adds a yelp of pain to the chaos erupting within the cramped tunnel. Despite several attempts Merion is unable to hold on to anything and is dragged closer and closer to the toothy maw. Close to panic he starts frantically digging through his component pouch, finally producing the required materials. As the energy of the weave starts flowing through him, filling him with confidence, fear gives way to determination, though. With a snarl Merion hurls a brightly glowing pellet trailing streamers of flame towards the 'face' of the monsters, where it detonates with an earth-shaking _BOOM!_

_That should teach you to attack your betters ... but if it doesn't I'm in deep trouble._


OOC:
I'm assuming that spellcasting is possible to Merion in this post, let me know if I'm wrong and I'll change it. Also in the interest of quick posting I replied now, though I'm only second in initiative. In the case of drastic changes to the situation, I'll edit my post.

Relevant stat stuff:
attack bonus +4, HP 58+1d10 (have you rolled for this btw?), AC 19/19/19, Saves +8/+6/+11, charsheet here
the spell employed is an _empowered fireball_, DC 20 for 10d6*1.5 damage, aimed as to hit only the roper, if possible


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 29, 2004)

Surprised at the sudden movement, Jyren jumped slightly. He quickly composed himself, seeing the thing grab onto Merion. Glad he still had the shortsword out, and not yet ready to trust his skills with magic again, Jyren moved in and stabbed at the thing.

((Attacking with shortsword.))


----------



## silentspace (Nov 30, 2004)

_Whatever that is, it's intelligent_, Rashak thinks.  _It was smart enough to let Hazrael and me pass before attacking the spellcasters in the rear_.  

Rashak moves quickly to Merion and starts hacking at the tentacles holding the wizard.  He also scans the area, looking for more creatures hiding along the walls of the cavern.


----------



## Rayex (Nov 30, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypt, battle with the roper.*

*Round 1.*

With a sudden burst of speed Rashak runs to Merion and chops at the strand, severing it with a chop of his scimitar. Rolled a 14 for a total of 33, a hit. Did 16 damage.

Merion is able to cast his weave at the beast, but in the meantime Rashak has gotten inside of the blast radius. With surprisingly speed the young man throws himself out of harms way, and the burst of fire surrounds the roper for a few moments. When the flames disapear, the roper hiss at you. Rashak rolled a natural 20, avoiding the damage from the Fireball. The Roper was lucky as well, since Merion only rolled a 9, for a total of 21, for overcoming the ropers SR.

Moving in on the roper, shortsword drawn, the genasi cleric attacks with all his might. Unfortunately he is not able to penetrate the creatures thick hide. Rolled a 2, for a total of 11, a miss.

Angry at the weakling trying to poke a hole through its hide, the roper turns towards Jyren, and opens its massive jaw, biting the cleric. When the heavy jaws close, it seems rather suprised to find there was nobody there; Jyren was able to move out of the way in time! Ouch, rolled a natural 1 for the roper.

Seeing as DemonAtheist haven't been online sinde the 25th, I'll auto-pilot him untill he give some signs of life.
Reacting quickly at the danger of the beast, the ranger falls to one knee and release a barrage of arrows. The first two are not able to penetrate the creatures natural armor, but the last arrow is, and the roper shudders as the shaft burries itself in its flesh. Using Rapid Shot. Rolled a 4 and a 7, for a total of 21 and 19, both miss. Last attack rolled a 16, for a total of 28, a hit. Dealing 9 damage.


*Round 2:*
Rashak
Merion
Jyren
Roper
Hazrael

*Status:*
Hazrael - 10 damage
Rashak - 9 damage
Jyren - Unhurt, -1str, -1dex and -1con, dropping Jyrens dex modifier by 1
Merion - Unhurt
Roper - 25 damage

*Active spells/feats etc:*
Mage Armor, boosting Merions AC to 19
False Life, adding 16 HP to Merions HP.
Protection from Arrows, Giving Merion DR 10/magic against arrows


----------



## Dakkareth (Nov 30, 2004)

*Thanks!*, Merion calls out to Rashak, much relieved to be free of the roper's grasp. As his conjured explosion engulfs the dervish as well he cringes. _Damn! Is this, how I thank a friend for helping me? Concentrate, Sinfad, concentrate! At least this monster should ... no, wait._ Merion's eyes widen as realization hits him. _It's resilience to sorcery must be extraordinary._

His thoughts racing the wizard tries to decide upon a course of action that will be beneficial to the group.


OOC:
The greater spell penetration feat raises Merion's bonus to spell penetration checks to 4, just for future reference. 

I'm going to post my actions after <silentspace> has.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2004)

Rashak grits his teeth as the fireball explodes around him, singing him.  He fully expected Merion's fireball to do some serious damage to the roper, and is a little dismayed that it does not.

Saying a quick prayer, Rashak whirls his scimitars as he enters a Dervish Dance.

OOC: Full Atk +20/+15 melee (1d6+13/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar) and +20/+15 melee (1d6+10/crit 18-20, +2 scimitar)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2004)

Jyren allowed himself a sigh of relief at avoiding the jaws of the creautre. Its size was much more than he'd originally expected, and he knew he wasn't as useful in a close fight as Rashak was. So...he decided to fix that. Keeping his eyes on the creature, Jyren concentrated on a spell to make him more useful.

((Casting defensively. Divine Favor.))


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 2, 2004)

Evaluating the different options it takes Merion's finely honed mind only a few seconds to reach a decision: With two quick steps he brings himself in a position, from where he can see past the large monstrosity and aims carefully. With an evil smile on his face the necromancer makes a ripping gesture with both hands, suddenly holding a shiver of darkness in them. A few words of chaining bind it into the desired form and with a snarl Merion flings it past the roper. _Now I return the favor._

As the spell hits the ground with a dry whisper, the tunnel is suddenly filled with convulsing tentacles of black. Twisting around the beast and its many appendages they do their best to constrict it and squeeze the life from its body. _Oh, the irony ... See, if you like the touch of these_ things_!_

Aloud Merion calls to his comrades: *Stay clear of the arms! They don't distinguish between friend and foe.*


OOC:
Casting _Evard's black tentacles_, aimed behind the roper as to affect only him, not Rashak and Jyren. If necessary Merion uses up his move action to make sure the spread is aimed exactly (no more friendly fire, if avoidable).
I'm not entirely sure, how it will affect the roper and its strands (haven't read the MM entry), but unless it's immune to grappling attacks, it should have *fun* .

ab +4, HP 64 (16 of which are temporary), AC 19/19/19, Saves +8/+6/+11, concentration +15, charsheet here
The _Evard's black tentacles_ grapple every creature within its area at +18 and are immune to all damage. After initiating the grapple, they deal 1d6+4 bludgeoning damage per round (no save, no sr, duration 10 rounds, dismissable).


----------



## Rayex (Dec 4, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts, battle with the roper*

*Round 2*

Rashak launch into a dance of death, attacking the ugly creature. His scimitars nicks and slashes the roper in quick succession, wounding it severly.
Rolled a 14, a 14, a 2 and a 8, for a total of 31, 28, 19 and 20. 2 hits. Rolled a 5 and a 3 for a total of 25 damage.

A myriad of black tentacles spring forth from the ground around the roper, reaching for it. Some of the tentacles are able to get a hold on the roper, and start to crush the monstrosity. Rolled a 7 for a total of 25 on the grapple check. The roper rolled a total of 20, so grapple is innitiated. Rolled a 6 for a total of 10 damage.

With a sigh of relief Jyren lets out a short prayer to Istishia, and for a few moments an aqua light envelops the water genasi. 

In a burst of strength the roper is able to tear free from the tentacles, and moves a few feet back into the tunnel. As a result, Rashak sees an opportunity to slash it again, but the ropers natural armor stops the flashing weapon, and it is not able to penetrate the hide. Rolled a total of 36 on the grappling check, ending the grapple. Then moved 5ft. north, invoking an AoO from Rashak. Rashak rolled a 5 for a total of 22, a miss.  

The silent Tiefling send away another volley of arrows, 
Using Rapid Shot. Rolled a 2, a 12 and a 8 for a total of 19, 24 and 25, two hits. Rolled a 5 and a 3 for a total of 18 damage.

The roper is now 5 ft. farther north, still in the arrea of the tentacle spell. If anyone wants to engage it in melee, they will be affected by the spell as well.


*Round 3:*
Rashak
Merion
Jyren
Roper
Hazrael

*Status:*
Hazrael - 10 damage
Rashak - 9 damage
Jyren - Unhurt, -1str, -1dex and -1con, dropping Jyrens dex modifier by -1
Merion - Unhurt
Roper - 68 damage

*Active spells/feats etc:*
Divine Favor on Jyren, granting him +3 luck bonus on attack and damage.
Mage Armor, boosting Merions AC to 19
False Life, adding 16 HP to Merions HP.
Protection from Arrows, Giving Merion DR 10/magic against arrows


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2004)

Rashak takes a 5' step back, positioning himself to be between the roper and as many as his friends as possible, especially Merion.  He readies his blades against a tentacle attack.


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 4, 2004)

_At this rate of fire it can't hold on much longer. This tiefling sure knows how to handly a bow._ *Keep going, Hazrael!*, he encourages the bowman but doesn't take his eyes off the roper. _If it does as much as twitch, I'm frying it._


Readying a fireball against the roper (aimed at a point down the tunnel as to not hit the party), if it successfully attacks a party member.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2004)

Jyren bit his lip and hestitated a moment. Making a quick decision, he stepped over beside Rashak and attempted to avoid the Roper and tentacles coming from the groundd, and swung his sword with the strength of his faith powering the swing.

((5ft step and melee attack...hope I'm not making a big mistake with this...))


----------



## Rayex (Dec 6, 2004)

*Day 1 - In the crypts, battle with the roper.*

*Round 3*

Rashak readies an action: Attack when the roper attacks with a tentacle/strand.

Merion readies an action: A fireball if it successfully attacks a party member.

Jyren takes a small steb foreward, into the reach of the grasping tentacles. Taking a 5ft move into the area with the tentacles, to reach the roper. Rolled a total of 30 on the opposed grapple check, against  Jyrens roll of 11, for a total of 19, and grapple is initiated. Rolled a 6 for a total of 10 damage.

The monster, again trapped in the strong grip of the black tentacles, seems to shudder for a final time, before toppeling over backwards, lying still on the caverns floor. Merion quickly dismiss the spell, and frees Jyren before any more harm is done. The spell got a total of 32 on its grapple check. Roper got a total of 26, and grapple is once more initiated. Rolled a 3 for a total of 7 damage.  

*Status:*
Hazrael - 10 damage
Rashak - 9 damage
Jyren - 10 damage, -1str, -1dex and -1con, dropping Jyrens dex modifier by -1
Merion - Unhurt
Roper - Dead

*Active spells/feats etc:*
Divine Favor on Jyren, granting him +3 luck bonus on attack and damage.
Mage Armor, boosting Merions AC to 19
False Life, adding 16 HP to Merions HP.
Protection from Arrows, Giving Merion DR 10/magic against arrows


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 7, 2004)

Merion remains tensed for a moment, watching as the beast keels over and his spell begins to rip its body apart. Then, exhaling the breath he had held, he lets the formula that had been burning in his mind fade and relaxes his posture. A quick gesture turns the black tentacles attacking Jyren back into quickly evaporating black mist.

*Talk about a nasty surprise.* The necromancer moves over to the roper's body, kneels down and examines it. _I wonder, how it would do if I replaced the life-force that has fled with negative energy ..._ Merion stares at the body thoughtfully, running a hand over the large teeth. Standing up again he gives it a kick for good measure and looks at Rashak. *Sorry about that spell, I didn't mean to hit you, too. It's a little hard to aim in such a confined environment. And thanks again for getting me free of that tentacle.*

Before continuing onwards with the party Merion takes a moment to look at the place, where the roper had impersonated the wall, to see if there's a break-through to some other place or anything else of note.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2004)

*Rashak, human dervish*



			
				Dakkareth said:
			
		

> *Sorry about that spell, I didn't mean to hit you, too. It's a little hard to aim in such a confined environment. And thanks again for getting me free of that tentacle.*




Don't trouble yourself over it, Merion.  And you're welcome.  I would not have guessed these beasts are so intelligent though.  Do you think it could have been posted here as a guard?  Maybe something in the wall?  Or further down the caverns?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jyren lets out a sigh of relief and looks down at the creature. Idly studying it, he barely hears the other's speaking. Distantly paying attention, Jyren says over his shoulder, *"I have a feeling assuming it just happened to be there is wishful thinking..."*


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 8, 2004)

*It does seem mightily convenient, that it would hide and wait for prey right here, yet the drow don't seem to have had any problems with it. Maybe someone following the path of nature (twisted as it must be in such a place) could have ...* Merion lets his voice trail off looking thoughtful. 

Something we could have asked of Hazrael . Oh well, paranoia is a way of living, too.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 10, 2004)

After a few silent minutes, Hazrael speaks up. *"I am sorry, but this just.... It just isn't for me."* With an angry shake of his head, he rummages around his backpack and pockets for a few moments before tossing a sack at Merions feet. In the sack, you find some of the things he took from the graves; a  shortspear with a lightning engraved on it, a wand, and a gold ring with an emerald.


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 11, 2004)

_Huh?_ Merion looks at the ranger with a surprised look on this face. *What's the matter, Hazrael?* _Is he going to leave? Whatever it is, he should have made up his mind before he came along ..._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 11, 2004)

Jyren turns to look to Hazrael, looking just as surprised as Merion, though not saying anything. What was he supposed to say, anyway? Merion asked the question that was on his mind, so it was just best to wait on the answer...if it made any sense. But at the same time, the Genasi kept his eyes open and looked down the direction they'd yet to explore, somewhat worried that standing around here wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## Rayex (Dec 12, 2004)

*"Lord Morn was wrong. I can't do this."* He give you all a long look, before hading back the way you came...


----------



## silentspace (Dec 12, 2004)

Rashak peers at Hazrael.  _I suspected he was working with the enemy, but I didn't suspect him to leave just like this.  What should we do?  Are we equipped to continue exploring without him?  I have to admit, we need his bow, and his skill with traps..._

He stares down the caverns, determination to find and defeat the drow clearly evident on his face.  He'll look to Jyren and Merion to decide what to do, whether to continue on or turn back.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 13, 2004)

Jyren watched Hazrael walk off and then looks to the other two. After a short silence, he says quietly, *"I will not turn back...though I would like it if you two continue on, also."*


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 14, 2004)

Merion watches the ranger's departure with narrowed eyes. When he is out of sight, he sighs. _I guess, it *is* true what they say about tieflings. They act on whim alone, are unreliable._ *We should continue scouting out the crypt, I say. If we're careful we can do without Hazrael, though his skills came in handy. Once we have found the passage to the Underdark, we can consider again*, he says to the others in a low voice.


If noone else does, Merion picks up the small bag. _At least he showed some honor and didn't try to get this stuff away from the group._

Sorry for the slow reaction.


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 16, 2004)

*A quiet moment not fixed in time*

_So we're back to three, the original group. Mercenaries with morals, some more conventional, some (me) less so, but mercenaries nonetheless. Is there something wrong with that? Whatever people may say, No. Sure, if I had the money, I'd settle down somewhere for in-depth research, but ... I guess, there's nothing as useful as practical experience. To master life and death alike one has to have known it._

BUMP


----------



## silentspace (Dec 16, 2004)

Rashak nods at Jyren.  "Alright, if you're not turning back, maybe I'll go with you."  He winks at his old companion and pats him on the back.  "What about you, Merion?"

Assuming Merion says yes, Rashak will aid Merion in searching the spot where the roper was for secret passages.  As they search, he'll say "Although, the roper might not have been guarding a secret passage.  It might have been guarding _this_ passage."

Otherwise, Rashak will scout down the corridor.  _Scouting again, like old times. Though I must admit it was good to have someone better than me do the scouting.  Looks like I'll have to practice my scouting skills some more._


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 16, 2004)

*We have given our word. Unless we are faced with overwhelming opposition I see no reason to turn back*, Merion says simply and adds grinning, *We should notify Morn about his ill-informed choice, though.*



> "Although, the roper might not have been guarding a secret passage. It might have been guarding this passage."



*The ecology of such beasts is a mystery to me. Mmhh, let's see ...*


Merion will follow Rashak onwards along the tunnel assuming there's no passage or other thing of notice where the roper was hiding.


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 20, 2004)

BUMP - anybody there?


----------



## Dakkareth (Dec 28, 2004)

Just in case you missed it, unlikely as it is. Rayex has internet problems but we will continue once he's resolved them.


----------



## Rayex (Jan 6, 2005)

*Day 1 - In the crypts*

Looking after something, anything, where the roper was, Rashak finds a small hollow with some gems in. You see a blue spinel, two tourmalines, and three rose quarts stones.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 6, 2005)

"Not a secret door, but a little treasure stash,"  Rashak smiles as he gathers the gems. "I wonder why creatures such as this keep gems? As currency? Or just because they are pretty, bright shiny objects?"

Scimitars in hand, Rashak scouts down the cavern.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 8, 2005)

Jyren idly looks over Rashak's shoulder, *"They do look nice, but beyond that..."* he just shrugged and looked towards the unexplored direction, *"Should we continue on? Or...should we back off for now? I'm still a bit surprised by Hazrael's running off."*


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 9, 2005)

*Or, where did it get them? Cut gems don't lie around like peebles.* Merion shrugs. *Nothing we can say with certainty. Maybe once we have finished securing the crypt, we can see the bigger picture.*

Stepping carefully on the uneven ground and keeping his eyes open for signs of danger the necromancer follows Rashak down the tunnel. _I won't be taken by surprise like that again._


----------



## Rayex (Jan 11, 2005)

*Day 1 - In the crypt*

You walk down the tunnel, searching the wall for anything out of the ordinary. If it was luck, or just pure coincidence, you touch the southern wall of the cave, where it turns towards west again, and discover that there is no cave wall there! A clever Illusion was hiding a "hidden" entrance to another, smaller, tunnel, leading east.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 11, 2005)

Rashak motions for the others to halt and be silent. He stands in front of the illusory wall and listens for a couple minutes, his ears adjusting to complete silence. 

He motions for the others to wait, and slips past the illusion. Once past, he pauses again, scanning the tunnel carefully with his eyes. Sticking his arm back through the wall, he motions for the others to follow before moving cautiously down the new tunnel.

Hide +13, Move Silently +13, Listen +15, Spot +15
Taking 20 to listen before the wall, if possible.
Taking 20 to spot just past the wall, if possible.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 12, 2005)

Merion's eyes narrow sharply as he sees Rashak stop and then disappear through the wall. His mind races. _An illusion. Much as I have neglected that discipline, it has its uses against weak minds._ Stepping closer unmindful of Rashak's gestures he examines the illusionary wall with eyes and hands.

Then following Rashak's lead he steps through. *For such a spell to last long enough a skillful wizard is required. Keep that in mind, should we meet opposition*, he remarks to the others.

Spellcraft at +20


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 13, 2005)

Jyren nodded at Rashak's words, following close to him and speaking quietly, *"It is also likely it conceals something of importance...though I am no expert on places of the dead, I would not expect there to be a hidden corridor that is simply empty.*

After speaking, he glances down to the shortsword in his hand, gripping it a little tighter in anticipation of some kind of trap of ambush.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 13, 2005)

*Some people will go to great lengths protecting their remains. It could just as well be a drow device, though.*

Does anything Merion can find out with _spellcraft_ indicate how long the illusion has been in place?


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 27, 2005)

So ... anyone alive?


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 29, 2005)

Noone?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm alive...but methinks this has died...sadly.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 30, 2005)

Come on, breathe! Breathe!


----------



## rom90125 (Feb 1, 2005)

yes, breathe, damn you!  I'm getting ready to run this super-mod for  my group and I'm eager to hear stories from others here.  I suppose I could dare the waters at the Wizards forum(s), but I'd prefer not to if at all possible.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2005)

Its dead, Jim...err, Dakkareth.


----------



## Dakkareth (Feb 7, 2005)

...


----------

